# Lei sposata con l'amante (io), lui (il marito) con amanti vere e virtuali.che fare?



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?



vai a bighellonare da un'altra parte, no? :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


"le corna solo la pace della casa" alcuni dissero..
:rotfl:

quando sentii questa frase la prima volta scoppiai a ridere....
beh leggendoti inizio a pensare che sia vero...

sono pari...
evidentemente non cercano rivincita
il cerino è acceso?


----------



## Circe (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


un altro caduto dal pero? pensate di essere dei gran fighi nel ruolo dell'amante (mi riferisco ad uomini e donne eh) ma non capite che dividete la stessa persona con un'altra e accettate tacitamente la cosa. poi di cosa vi lamentate dopo? prendetevi le cazzate e le illusioni del momento e alla fine amen. ti stai facendo troppe seghe mentali adesso...sei stato l'altro, lo sfogo, il ripiego, l'alternativa all'abitudine, la via di fuga dalle resposabilità. Forse ti ha pure amato al momento. mettetelo in conto quando iniziate relazioni con persone divise a metà......che quello che riceverete sarà la metà. anche se da creduloni pensate di essere sull'olimpo. Un uomo o una donna si deve sentire un dio quando ha una persona accanto che ama solo lui/lei.  Quella è diventata una rarità. E se ti avesse amato davvero, quando ha scoperto che il marito è un bastardo avrebbe scelto te...ora metti un punto e trovatene una tutta tua.


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*cerino*

sapevo che avrei dovuto evitare...mi ci sono ritrovato dentro...il cerino mi ha bruciato....sento sconforto...mi è passata la voglia di bighellonare...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


Ma fammi capire una cosa, la domanda è, se devi restare con la ciolla in mano? 

Se è questa, boh prova a domandare in giro  se qualcuna ti da una mano. Altrimenti ti consiglio Federica Francesca et company, li conosci sicuramente.


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*perchè non l'ha fatto?*



Circe ha detto:


> un altro caduto dal pero? pensate di essere dei gran fighi nel ruolo dell'amante (mi riferisco ad uomini e donne eh) ma non capite che dividete la stessa persona con un'altra e accettate tacitamente la cosa. poi di cosa vi lamentate dopo? prendetevi le cazzate e le illusioni del momento e alla fine amen. ti stai facendo troppe seghe mentali adesso...sei stato l'altro, lo sfogo, il ripiego, l'alternativa all'abitudine, la via di fuga dalle resposabilità. Forse ti ha pure amato al momento. mettetelo in conto quando iniziate relazioni con persone divise a metà......che quello che riceverete sarà la metà. anche se da creduloni pensate di essere sull'olimpo. Un uomo o una donna si deve sentire un dio quando ha una persona accanto che ama solo lui/lei.  Quella è diventata una rarità. E se ti avesse amato davvero, quando ha scoperto che il marito è un bastardo avrebbe scelto te...ora metti un punto e trovatene una tutta tua.


Perchè proprio quando lei ha scoperto che il marito aveva tutte le altre ha deciso di dover stare con la famiglia (beh...non mi dice con lui, ma con la famiglia...)? una molla è scattata o semplicemente il quadro si è chiarito?


----------



## Annuccia (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> sapevo che avrei dovuto evitare...mi ci sono ritrovato dentro...il cerino mi ha bruciato....sento sconforto...mi è passata la voglia di bighellonare...


per il momento bruci...è normale...
anche se la donna in questione non era tua...e lo sapevi...
se dopo 5 anni (cinque)lei comunque è riamsta tra te e lui pur "amandoti"(e tu ci hai creduto)
beh non ci voleva il colpo di scena per capire che eri solo un amante..
lo sai csa significa amante cero?

ti sei bruciato ok..
fai una bella doccia fredda e ricomincia..
hai perso una cosa che non è mai stata tua...
non mi sembra< una tragedia


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*che fare*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma fammi capire una cosa, la domanda è, se devi restare con la ciolla in mano?
> 
> Se è questa, boh prova a domandare in giro  se qualcuna ti da una mano. Altrimenti ti consiglio Federica Francesca et company, li conosci sicuramente.


eh...in questo periodo non mi sento bene....non so che pesci prendere...non so se cercare di prendere pesci...non so che fare...una mano...si mi piacerebbe...consigli, critiche, compiangimenti, insulti..di tutto insomma...


----------



## Annuccia (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Perchè proprio quando lei ha scoperto che il marito aveva tutte le altre ha deciso di dover stare con la famiglia (beh...non mi dice con lui, ma con la famiglia...)? una molla è scattata o semplicemente il quadro si è chiarito?


BEH POTEVA PRENDERE LA SCOPERTA DELLE AVVENTURE COME PRETESTO PER LASCIARLO SE AMAVA TE E NON AVEVA IL CORAGGIO....

sveglia..


----------



## Circe (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Perchè proprio quando lei ha scoperto che il marito aveva tutte le altre ha deciso di dover stare con la famiglia (beh...non mi dice con lui, ma con la famiglia...)? una molla è scattata o semplicemente il quadro si è chiarito?


ti rispondo con la mia esperienza. Lei ha ritrovato l'interesse per il marito perchè lo stava perdendo....come è successo a me quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Ma io non avevo l'amante. Chissà se mai un giorno ne avro' uno....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


Non ti trovi mai con il cerino in mano se ti sai ritirare con onore al punto giusto.
Sempre sostenuto che quando le acque si fanno cattive, bisogna darsi alla macchia.
Poi lei non ti ha MAI fatto cornuto.
Perchè porco cazzo, non siamo MAI nella posizione di chiedere fedeltà ad una donna che per stare con noi, si fa adultera con il marito. Sta già rischiando moltissimo per noi, e casomai dovremmo darle la croce d'oro al merito!

Se tu sei single è logico che ti ritrovi con il cerino in mano.
Ma se anche tu fossi sposato non parleresti così e non ti sarebbe dato di bighellonare.

NOn penso che loro due tornano felici e contenti, ma hanno le loro ragioni di stato, che vengono prima del bigolone di turno....

So che spesso gli amanti non capiscono sta cosa
e si sentono traditi e abbandonati.

Ma a ben vedere
le carte scritte sono solo con una donna alla volta...

La bigamia non ci è concessa.

E carta canta e villan dorme!


----------



## Annuccia (30 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ti rispondo con la mia esperienza. Lei ha ritrovato l'interesse per il marito perchè lo stava perdendo....come è successo a me quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Ma io non avevo l'amante. *Chissà se mai un giorno ne avro' uno....*


*

*


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ti rispondo con la mia esperienza. Lei ha ritrovato l'interesse per il marito perchè lo stava perdendo....come è successo a me quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito. Ma io non avevo l'amante. Chissà se mai un giorno ne avro' uno....


Concedimi di essere il tuo primo amante...
Poi ti fai Ultimo così io sarò il primo e lui l'Ultimo....

Che ne dici?

Ocio che arriva il motosega....ocio...


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*ricominciare*



Annuccia ha detto:


> per il momento bruci...è normale...
> anche se la donna in questione non era tua...e lo sapevi...
> se dopo 5 anni (cinque)lei comunque è riamsta tra te e lui pur "amandoti"(e tu ci hai creduto)
> beh non ci voleva il colpo di scena per capire che eri solo un amante..
> ...


non sapevo cosa vuol dire amante: non ne ho mai avute, non lo ero mai stato. Perchè non ha chiuso lei ed ha dovuto attendere che io le dicessi basta?
nei cinque anni (io separato da sette)..la mia vita sociale si è sfilacciata...tra lavoro e turni figli miei le occasioni erano riservate a lei....avevo organizzato la mia vita attorno a lei...


----------



## Annuccia (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> non sapevo cosa vuol dire amante: non ne ho mai avute, non lo ero mai stato. Perchè non ha chiuso lei ed ha dovuto attendere che io le dicessi basta?
> nei cinque anni (io separato da sette)..la mia vita sociale si è sfilacciata...tra lavoro e turni figli miei le *occasioni erano riservate a lei....avevo organizzato la mia vita attorno a lei...*


*

la colpa mica è la sua....
HAI VOLUTO FARLO...credevi che..oggi invece sei consapevole(forse)che così non era...
vai avanti
ma scusa avevi organizzato addirittura la tua vita con lei nonostante lei era di un altro...?
lei ti ha mai dato speranze..
o meglio ti ha mai detto che voleva laaciarlo?
5 anni...
cinque..dopo cinque anni le idee sono chiare..e se in cinque anni non è mai cambiato nulla...era chiaro che nulla sarebbe cambiato..
mo...
?*


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> eh...in questo periodo non mi sento bene....non so che pesci prendere...non so se cercare di prendere pesci...non so che fare...una mano...si mi piacerebbe...consigli, critiche, compiangimenti, insulti..di tutto insomma...



Arriverà tutto tranquillo. :carneval: intanto pensa al tuo pesce non a quello degli altri.


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*il senno del poi*



Annuccia ha detto:


> la colpa mica è la sua....
> HAI VOLUTO FARLO...credevi che..oggi invece sei consapevole(forse)che così non era...
> vai avanti
> ma scusa avevi organizzato addirittura la tua vita con lei nonostante lei era di un altro...?
> ...


per i primi quattro anni (fino a che non è stata scoperta) ci vedevamo weekends e giorni e notti settimanali...(quasi) come marito e moglie...mi ha sempre detto che voleva lasciarlo ma che non poteva per i figli e perchè lui sarebbe impazzito/suicidato/ammazzatolei e me/rovinato ifigli etc e perchè non ha un lavoro...la casa dove abito praticamente l'abbiamo arredata insieme...con la mia situazione (reddituale/famigliare) non potevo pensare ad una "vera" vita di coppia ma...chissà...qualcosa di simile....
ora se lei mi dovesse chiamare o farsi vedere...(mi ha detto che continuerà a farlo)...io non saprei cosa fare....vorrei sapere/sentire/dire che ormai è chiaro che tra noi è finita...ma non so come/cosa...non rispondo/faccio finta di non vederla?...forse sono senza energie...ma sto solo pensando a schermarmi da ciò che utlimamente ho vissuto principalmente come sofferenza...
non mi sento più leggero...ora che mi pare ci sia chiarezza...ma piuttosto abbattuto...non pesante...ma schiantato senza peso...virtualmente...mi sento morto....


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*pisces*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Arriverà tutto tranquillo. :carneval: intanto pensa al tuo pesce non a quello degli altri.


anche il mio pesciolino...prima così attivo ed entusiasta...non dà segni di vita....


----------



## fightclub (30 Maggio 2013)

beh hai scambiato un condominio popolare per una villa singola vista mare
operato di cataratta hai visto i veri colori del paesaggio
ringrazia il chirurgo e passa oltre


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> anche il mio pesciolino...prima così attivo ed entusiasta...non dà segni di vita....



Ah ok, ora capisco perchè nominavi altri pesciolini.


----------



## Anais (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> per i primi quattro anni (fino a che non è stata scoperta) ci vedevamo weekends e giorni e notti settimanali...(quasi) come marito e moglie...mi ha sempre detto che voleva lasciarlo ma che non poteva per i figli e perchè lui sarebbe impazzito/suicidato/ammazzatolei e me/rovinato ifigli etc e perchè non ha un lavoro...la casa dove abito praticamente l'abbiamo arredata insieme...con la mia situazione (reddituale/famigliare) non potevo pensare ad una "vera" vita di coppia ma...chissà...qualcosa di simile....
> ora se lei mi dovesse chiamare o farsi vedere...(mi ha detto che continuerà a farlo)...io non saprei cosa fare....vorrei sapere/sentire/dire che ormai è chiaro che tra noi è finita...ma non so come/cosa...non rispondo/faccio finta di non vederla?...forse sono senza energie...ma sto solo pensando a schermarmi da ciò che utlimamente ho vissuto principalmente come sofferenza...
> non mi sento più leggero...ora che mi pare ci sia chiarezza...ma piuttosto abbattuto...non pesante...ma schiantato senza peso...virtualmente...mi sento morto....


Mi dispiace.
Con una separazione alle spalle capisco che non sia facile nè mentalmente, nè materialmente, pensare di rifarsi una vita di coppia.
Ma l'errore è stato mettersi con una persona sposata. Ci sei passato anche tu e immagino sapessi a quanti e quali casini si va incontro quando si decide di separarsi.
Guarda, anche se lei tornasse e tu la riprendessi pensa che non sarebbe più come prima. Avrebbe molto meno tempo per te, dovendo stare all'erta con il marito. Le cose potrebbe ricominciare ma blandamente, saltuariamente e piano piano si sfilaccerebbe il legame che avete. Per ritrovarti di nuovo a questo punto.
Poi se non è autonoma economicamente...come la manterresti anche se, in un remoto e quasi impossibile futuro, lei lasciasse la sua casa?


----------



## Circe (30 Maggio 2013)

ieri ho ascoltato in radio la telefonata di uno che diceva che dopo anni da amante era arrivato alla convivenza finalmente. E dopo un po' di tempo l'eccitazione è sparita. 
dici ma che c'entra? il fascino del proibito, di quello che non hai accende.
Prima il proibito eri tu.
adesso è il marito.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (*e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito*)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?



*Certe deduzioni di questo forum sono veramente il massimo.*


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (*e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito*)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?



Non ho capito


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,
che dirti.
Non lo so. 5 anni da amanti come li avete passati voi sono stati sicuramente una cosa non da amanti, ma da quasi coppia.
Se non c'è del sentimento forte da entrambe le parti, nessuno sano di mente si sarebbe visto tanto come voi e non avrebbe continuato così tanto.
E avete fatto cose insieme. Non solo scopare.
Leggendoti credo che lei sia in corto circuito. Credo che stia "guardando" la sua famiglia e il marito in maniera diversa.
Ora lei e lui sono "sullo stesso piano"
Traditori entrambi.
Ma credo solo quello li unisca.
Scrivi che è stata tua per 5 anni.
Si. Immagino di si. E anche tu sei stato suo in qualche modo. Ripeto.
Vi siete visti da fidanzati quasi, non certo come due "normali" amanti che si vedono per scopare.
Quindi.
Il sentimento di lei, che è evidente che c'è stato, non può essere morto improvvisamente.
Impossibile.

Capisco come ti senti ma a questo punto un unico consiglio.
Non mi sembra di avere letto che lei ha tagliato completamente i rapporti con te, quindi...
Lasciala libera di vedere cosa può aggiustare con il marito (chissà perchè da quello che scrivi, credo ben poco), tu sii presente, non soffocante ma presente.
Non so se lei sceglierà te o il marito, e se davvero sta pensando questo ma...

Non lo so.
Questa storia la vedo in rosa.
Sorridi su:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao,
> che dirti.
> Non lo so. 5 anni da amanti come li avete passati voi sono stati sicuramente una cosa non da amanti, ma da quasi coppia.
> Se non c'è del sentimento forte da entrambe le parti, nessuno sano di mente si sarebbe visto tanto come voi e non avrebbe continuato così tanto.
> ...



Visto cara che Lotharuccio ''tu''vede lontano???che ti dicevi qualche sera fa???ora habemus ''amanti''tordi e invorniti..perche'non si puo'leggere''fatto cornuto dal marito''........
come vedi e'vero....esistono ste cose squallide Tebe...5 anni di ''ammoooorrrre''...:carneval::carneval::carneval:ridicoli....


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*sono stato io*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao,
> che dirti.
> Non lo so. 5 anni da amanti come li avete passati voi sono stati sicuramente una cosa non da amanti, ma da quasi coppia.
> Se non c'è del sentimento forte da entrambe le parti, nessuno sano di mente si sarebbe visto tanto come voi e non avrebbe continuato così tanto.
> ...


Si Tebe...ma sono stato io a dirle di non chiamarmi più...non potevo credere che lei mi dicesse che avendo scoperto le amanti del amrito allora si sentiva ancora più in colpa e che quinid sarebbe stata ancora meno libera (di quando lui l'aveva scoperta). Lei ha detto che continuerà a cercarmi....è successo ieri sera...al momento nessuna novella...e se ci dovesse essere...non saprei che fare (....avremmo dovuto vederci questa sera e forse domani per tutta la notte....con vari escamotage...che lei ha portato avanti fino ad una settimana fa quando ha scoperto le amanti del marito. chissà se sono le rose e le viole di fabrizio di andre....


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*tecnicamente*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito


credo sia possibile far cornuto solo chi sta con me, con chi sta con chi sta con me...insomma...complice si, ma non diretto perpretatore...solo questo intendevo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> eh...in questo periodo non mi sento bene....non so che pesci prendere...*non so se cercare di prendere pesci.*..non so che fare...una mano...si mi piacerebbe...consigli, critiche, compiangimenti, insulti..di tutto insomma...


addirittura?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> credo sia possibile far cornuto solo chi sta con me, con chi sta con chi sta con me...insomma...complice si, ma non diretto perpretatore...solo questo intendevo...



non ho ancoraa capito 
ma facciamo finta di si ...
tecnicamente tu ti scopavi una donna sposata e praticamnete anche ...
però questo tuo pensiero è interessante....diverso ma interessante:smile:


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*in che senso...sottintesi?*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> addirittura?


non so come modo di dire generale...sarebbe...non so che fare.....ma in effetti non so nemmeno se qualcosa è da fare, prima di scegliere cosa....spero non siano stati intesi modi di dire con intenti sottintesi...


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Si Tebe...ma sono stato io a dirle di non chiamarmi più...non potevo credere che lei mi dicesse* che avendo scoperto le amanti del amrito allora si sentiva ancora più in colpa *e che quinid sarebbe stata ancora meno libera (di quando lui l'aveva scoperta). Lei ha detto che continuerà a cercarmi....è successo ieri sera...al momento nessuna novella...e se ci dovesse essere...non saprei che fare (....avremmo dovuto vederci questa sera e forse domani per tutta la notte....con vari escamotage...che lei ha portato avanti fino ad una settimana fa quando ha scoperto le amanti del marito. chissà se sono le rose e le viole di fabrizio di andre....



certo, perchè lui le ha detto che l'ha fatto perchè si sentiva solo.
Verità? Bugia?
Non possiamo saperlo. Sei tu che la conosci e che puoi dire, non capire, se ciò che ha detto è vero.

Personalmente, da quello che leggo, se fossi io al posto tuo, non le chiuderei porte in faccia.
E' un momento di transizione pesante per lei e la sua famiglia quindi...se ti cerca, è evidente che manca qualcosa.
E dopo 5 anni non può essere solo il tuo cazzo. A meno che tu non sia un amante da circo e allora...parliamone.
Se tu la ami questo è il momento di non forzarla per me.
Lasciale "campo libero"
Non in eterno certo.
Qualche mese.
Continuate a vedervi. Parlate.
Forse troverete la soluzione per tutti, insieme.

Se lei dovesse chiamarti. Fai come hai sempre fatto.
Accoglila.
E fate questo cammino insieme.
Non si sa dove porta, ma in questo momento così delicato per lei gli ultimatum credo siano la cosa peggiore.
Per me lo sarebbero.
Se io fossi stata lei, e tu mi avessi detto di ritornare dal marito per vedere di aggiuistare, dopo questi 5 anni che hai descritto...beh.
Avrei pensato che si. Mi vuoi bene. Ma non sei innamorato.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Visto cara che Lotharuccio ''tu''vede lontano???che ti dicevi qualche sera fa???ora habemus ''amanti''tordi e invorniti..perche'non si puo'leggere''fatto cornuto dal marito''........
> come vedi e'vero....esistono ste cose squallide Tebe...5 anni di ''ammoooorrrre''...:carneval::carneval::carneval:ridicoli....


Eddai non fare il cattivo!
Mica sono tutti come te!

Crudele!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> non so come modo di dire generale...sarebbe...non so che fare.....ma in effetti non so nemmeno se qualcosa è da fare, prima di scegliere cosa....spero non siano stati intesi modi di dire con intenti sottintesi...


:unhappy::unhappy:

Su su. Doccia, barba un bel vestito e di nuovo in giro per locali. La vita va vissuta. Sei stato usto da una donna che aveva 2 amanti. Tu eri uno. lei ha scelto l'altro. 
Fattene una ragione e rimettiti in pista.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Su su. Doccia, barba un bel vestito e di nuovo in giro per locali. La vita va vissuta. Sei stato usto da una donna che aveva 2 amanti. Tu eri uno. lei ha scelto l'altro.
> Fattene una ragione e rimettiti in pista.



sinceramente non mi sembra che lei abbia scelto l'altro.
Ma per nulla.

Che storia...


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


Bighellone..... è la fine dell'amante... nn lo sapevi? a me andò peggio.... per nn rompere i coglioni me ne stavo in disparte nn rispondendo agli assalti della mia amante in quanto nn volevo rovinare una famiglia... anche se appena creata.... un giorno lei mi ha detto che nn voleva essere trattata come una nessuna qualsiasi e poco dopo ha mollato il marito e si è messa con un altro... tempo due settimane.... nel frattempo su un social sono stato definito (so perfettamente che le lusinghe erano a me riferite) il traghettatore..... ti rimetti in pista piangi pure un paio di gg ma poi basta... nn ne vale la pena..


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*così mi sentii ieri sera*



Tebe ha detto:


> certo, perchè lui le ha detto che l'ha fatto perchè si sentiva solo.
> Verità? Bugia?
> Non possiamo saperlo. Sei tu che la conosci e che puoi dire, non capire, se ciò che ha detto è vero.
> 
> ...


ma d'altra parte...dopo cinque anni così...come può lei dirmi che ora che lei sa che lui ha le amanti (incluse amiche e colleghe/conoscenti di lavoro) si sente ancora più in colpa (e lui aveva iniziato PRIMA che lei conoscesse me) e che quindi deve pensare alla famiglia? e da sempre che lei proclama non lo amo più, è uno str...., è violento (comprese chiamate a telefono rosa e così...), vorrei poter stare con te (con me), non sono mai stata così bene con altri...etc.etc...o forse risposto (male) ad una percezione mia che forse lei mi vuole bene...ma certo non è innamorata...e che non immagina vite nostre piu strette...


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ieri ho ascoltato in radio la telefonata di uno che diceva che dopo anni da amante era arrivato alla convivenza finalmente. E dopo un po' di tempo l'eccitazione è sparita.
> dici ma che c'entra? il fascino del proibito, di quello che non hai accende.
> Prima il proibito eri tu.
> adesso è il marito.


 Boh, io sono convinta che di un amante ti puoi infatuare o anche innamorare, certo, ma alla lunga un rapporto d'amore devi vivertelo liberamente per riuscire a definirlo e svilupparlo. Una persona la devi conoscere alla luce del sole, devi anche vederla agire nella quotidianità all'interno del suo mondo personale e famigliare, devi farla partecipare alla tua vita vera, ai tuoi affetti per inquadrarla in modo un po' più completo. Insomma, devi viverla giorno per giorno alle prese con i veri problemi, i casini, i momenti no. Qualche uscita ogni tanto in un contesto di idillio staccato dalla quotidianità può farti capire che una persona ti attrae, ti interessa, ti incuriosisce. Ma la prova del nove è quella della realtà vera, per me.


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

scusate un attimo ma anche a voi sto blog improvvisamente si pianta e nn vi fa più entrare per ore? :nuke:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ma d'altra parte...dopo cinque anni così...come può lei dirmi che ora che lei sa che lui ha le amanti (incluse amiche e colleghe/conoscenti di lavoro) si sente ancora più in colpa (e lui aveva iniziato PRIMA che lei conoscesse me) e che quindi deve pensare alla famiglia? e da sempre che lei proclama non lo amo più, è uno str...., è violento (comprese chiamate a telefono rosa e così...), vorrei poter stare con te (con me), non sono mai stata così bene con altri...etc.etc...o forse risposto (male) ad una percezione mia che forse lei mi vuole bene...ma certo non è innamorata...e che non immagina vite nostre piu strette...


Ogni tanto si va in corto circuito.
*Lei sta affrontando comunque la scoperta di vari tradimenti fatti da suo marito *e questo deve averla destabilizzata.
Come minimo sarà confusa.
Penserà che ora essendo "pari" una possibilità si debba dare.

Tu stai ragionando come se il mio neretto sopra non esistesse.
E invece per lei è una gran bomba.
Deve capire cosa vuole, cosa fare.
C'è un elemnto nuovo che sono appunto i tradimenti di lui, e questo ha scompaginato un po' tutto.
Soprattutto lei, che è a botta fresca.
Dai...tradimenti con colleghe, amiche. Minchia una gang bang lui ha fatto.

Tu in questo momento vedi tutto nero, ed è capibile, ma tendo a credere a quello che lei ti ha sempre detto.

Ripeto:
Ha appena scoperto pluri tradimenti. Con amiche e colleghe.
In questo momento non è razionale e credo sia normale che in qualche modo voglia ritornare in famiglia per vedere se.
Ma sai che credo?
Che è una famiglia destinata a non durare.
A meno che lei, visto che si è pure beccata violenze da telefono rosa...non sia una di quelle donne che non riescono a togliersi dalle grinfie di un marito violento, sia fisicamente che mentalmente. I peggiori tra l'altro.
Quanti anni hanno i suoi figli?


----------



## tesla (30 Maggio 2013)

sei hai creduto che una bugiarda ti dicesse la verità, hai peccato di presunzione e di incoscienza.


----------



## eagle (30 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sei hai creduto che una bugiarda ti dicesse la verità, hai peccato di presunzione e di incoscienza.


Non fa una piega


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate un attimo ma anche a voi sto blog improvvisamente si pianta e nn vi fa più entrare per ore? :nuke:


si


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*la conoscenza*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, io sono convinta che di un amante ti puoi infatuare o anche innamorare, certo, ma alla lunga un rapporto d'amore devi vivertelo liberamente per riuscire a definirlo e svilupparlo. Una persona la devi conoscere alla luce del sole, devi anche vederla agire nella quotidianità all'interno del suo mondo personale e famigliare, devi farla partecipare alla tua vita vera, ai tuoi affetti per inquadrarla in modo un po' più completo. Insomma, devi viverla giorno per giorno alle prese con i veri problemi, i casini, i momenti no. Qualche uscita ogni tanto in un contesto di idillio staccato dalla quotidianità può farti capire che una persona ti attrae, ti interessa, ti incuriosisce. Ma la prova del nove è quella della realtà vera, per me.


vero...ma per i primi anni (fino a che lei non è stata scoperta)...io ero alle feste con i suoi amici, ho conosciuto i genitori, dei suoi e miei problemi (figli, famiglia, altre anche piccolezze) abbiamo parlato sempre...abbiamo anche fatto qualche giorno di svago con tutti e 4 i figli...non abbiamo credo mai litigato...e mai io sono stato così bene con una persona...


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*figli*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ogni tanto si va in corto circuito.
> *Lei sta affrontando comunque la scoperta di vari tradimenti fatti da suo marito *e questo deve averla destabilizzata.
> Come minimo sarà confusa.
> Penserà che ora essendo "pari" una possibilità si debba dare.
> ...


i suoi 13 e 15, i miei 13 e 18
pensavo anch'io che lei non riuscisse a sottrarsi ai modi che lei mi raccontava "controllanti" del marito...ma forse avrebbe potuto riuscire...se lo avesse veramente voluto...oppure in qualche modo ha affinità con suo marito più profonde (o nascoste) di quelle dichiarate...?


----------



## passerino (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si


cavolo tebe.... è un bel peccato questo.....


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*pare proprio così*



eagle ha detto:


> Non fa una piega


che dire?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> che dire?



dai invornito..ma non sei stufo di prenderti gli avanzi degli altri???di troie il mondo e'pieno...mica c'e'solo la tua' fidanzatina..che magari ha 50 anni........mahhhhh


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> i suoi 13 e 15, i miei 13 e 18
> pensavo anch'io che lei non riuscisse a sottrarsi ai modi che lei mi raccontava "controllanti" del marito...ma forse avrebbe potuto riuscire...se lo avesse veramente voluto...oppure in qualche modo ha affinità con suo marito più profonde (o nascoste) di quelle dichiarate...?


Affinità con il marito più profonde? Forse
Se lo avesse veramente voluto lo avrebbe lasciato? forse.
Questo forum è pieno, come nella vita reale, di persone che vorrebbero cose fortissimamente, ma che per alcuni motivi noti solo a loro stanno comunque con persone che non amano.

Lasciale tempo. Tu continui a non voler comprendere che lei ha appena scoperto non UN tradimento, ma svariati tradimenti con in più (per me) l'aggravante di amiche e colleghe.
Se sta riuscendo a non andare fuori di testa le faccio i miei complimenti, perchè io lo sarei.
E io sono molto sui generis


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

*gelosia---curiosità--amor proprio*



Tebe ha detto:


> Affinità con il marito più profonde? Forse
> Se lo avesse veramente voluto lo avrebbe lasciato? forse.
> Questo forum è pieno, come nella vita reale, di persone che vorrebbero cose fortissimamente, ma che per alcuni motivi noti solo a loro stanno comunque con persone che non amano.
> 
> ...


ma lei non innamorata, lui str...e quindi perchè prendersela così per i tradimenti seriali di lui: ma allora non lo conoscevo dice lei...e che a lui le donne cadono ai piedi, e che anzi qualcune di queste erano pure giovani ventenni..del tipo...poveretto...cosa doveva fare...dato che io(lei) lo lasciavo solo...?..


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> vero...ma per i primi anni (fino a che lei non è stata scoperta)...io ero alle feste con i suoi amici, ho conosciuto i genitori, dei suoi e miei problemi (figli, famiglia, altre anche piccolezze) abbiamo parlato sempre...abbiamo anche fatto qualche giorno di svago con tutti e 4 i figli...non abbiamo credo mai litigato...e mai io sono stato così bene con una persona...


 Caspita. Però... non voglio assolutamente sminuire la tua esperienza, né giudicare i tuoi sentimenti ovviamente, ogni caso è a sé. Però anche il ruolo conta molto. Anche solo per i figli... pensa la differenza che fa per loro sapere che quello con cui stanno passando del tempo è il compagno della madre e non un semplice amico/conoscente. Pensa le dinamiche che scattano, i conflitti, le tensioni da gestire nella quotidianità. A volte ci sono situazioni talmente problematiche da mettere alla prova il rapporto. Dinamiche impossibili da individuare e affrontare se il legame è comunque clandestino e che esplodono, invece, quando tutto si vive alla luce del sole. Con questo, ripeto, non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore, lo comprendo bene. Resta l'idea che certi rapporti paralleli, quando durano nel tempo e non evolvono, diventino qualcosa di logorante.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ma lei non innamorata, lui str...e quindi perchè prendersela così per i tradimenti seriali di lui: ma allora non lo conoscevo dice lei...e che a lui le donne cadono ai piedi, e che anzi qualcune di queste erano pure giovani ventenni..del tipo...poveretto...cosa doveva fare...dato che io(lei) lo lasciavo solo...?..


Io sono d'accordo con te.
Nel senso che nella mia vita non ho mai fatto beneficenza nei rapporti quindi non capisco come si possa stare con una persona che non si ama.
Però in questo forum molti dicono che quando ci sono dei figli le cose non vanno così.
Non ho figli, anche se ricordo quando avevo l'età dei suoi (della tua lei) e sinceramente una separazione l'avrei benedetta fra i miei genitori, ed è stata una cosa che tutti noi figli abbiamo rinfacciato loro.
Di averci fatto vivere in una casa con tensioni, e di essere stati insieme per i figli.
Quindi probabilmente lei sta agendo "per i figli".
E va da se che in questa fase tu sei in secondo piano.


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Caspita. Però... non voglio assolutamente sminuire la tua esperienza, né giudicare i tuoi sentimenti ovviamente, ogni caso è a sé. Però anche il ruolo conta molto. Anche solo per i figli... pensa la differenza che fa per loro sapere che quello con cui stanno passando del tempo è il compagno della madre e non un semplice amico/conoscente. Pensa le dinamiche che scattano, i conflitti, le tensioni da gestire nella quotidianità. A volte ci sono situazioni talmente problematiche da mettere alla prova il rapporto. Dinamiche impossibili da individuare e affrontare se il legame è comunque clandestino e che esplodono, invece, quando tutto si vive alla luce del sole. Con questo, ripeto, non voglio sminuire il tuo dolore, lo comprendo bene. Resta l'idea che certi rapporti paralleli, quando durano nel tempo e non evolvono, diventino qualcosa di logorante.


noi facevamo gli amici conoscenti quando c'erano i figli...anche Facendo finta...pensavamo fosse più sano che farci vedere come compagni...certo i ragazzi hanno la loro sensibilità..e quindi segnali a loro poco chiari potevano apparire...io sono figlio di genitori separati il cui padre si involò poi con la bella straniera lasciandoci in m...io mi ero sposata con la bella straniera che poi mi fece "volare "fuori di casa (mia)...ed ora...altra storia poco edificante...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, io sono convinta che di un amante ti puoi infatuare o anche innamorare, certo, ma alla lunga un rapporto d'amore devi vivertelo liberamente per riuscire a definirlo e svilupparlo. Una persona la devi conoscere alla luce del sole, devi anche vederla agire nella quotidianità all'interno del suo mondo personale e famigliare, devi farla partecipare alla tua vita vera, ai tuoi affetti per inquadrarla in modo un po' più completo. Insomma, devi viverla giorno per giorno alle prese con i veri problemi, i casini, i momenti no. Qualche uscita ogni tanto in un contesto di idillio staccato dalla quotidianità può farti capire che una persona ti attrae, ti interessa, ti incuriosisce. Ma la prova del nove è quella della realtà vera, per me.



Yes, abbiamo soltanto un problemino cara, ragioniamo col cazzo. scusa la volgarità ma non volevo dilungarmi. Però presa la frase scusata la volgarità, meditiamo.. meditiamo....


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


sì.   c'est la vie,dicono a Biassa


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> la colpa mica è la sua....
> HAI VOLUTO FARLO...credevi che..oggi invece sei consapevole(forse)che così non era...
> vai avanti
> ma scusa avevi organizzato addirittura la tua vita con lei nonostante lei era di un altro...?
> ...


nun t'encazzà.....è chiaro che il nostro bighellone è piuttosto credulone.

ora si fa passare l'uggia e poi riparte.  vero bighellone?


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nun t'encazzà.....è chiaro che il nostro bighellone è piuttosto credulone.
> 
> ora si fa passare l'uggia e poi riparte.  vero bighellone?


credulone...o presuntuoso...o incosciente.....passare l'uggia.....spero. ...ripartire......non so....l'ho fatto varie volte...che a me sembrano troppe....


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> credulone...o presuntuoso...o incosciente.....passare l'uggia.....spero. ...ripartire......non so....l'ho fatto varie volte...che a me sembrano troppe....


fai così.   rilassati un mesetto o 2 per sbollire e poi fai come ti ha suggerito Occhiverdi.

dopo di che quota QUALSIASI cosa Oscuro scriverà della tua ex amante


----------



## emme76 (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?



che una donna faccia cornuto l'amante col marito non si può sentire.....


----------



## emme76 (30 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> che una donna faccia cornuto l'amante col marito non si può sentire.....



io sapevo il contrario ma, come ho già scritto altrove, il mondo va alla rovescia....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> fai così.   rilassati un mesetto o 2 per sbollire e poi fai come ti ha suggerito Occhiverdi.
> 
> dopo di che quota QUALSIASI cosa Oscuro scriverà della tua ex amante


però avvertilo  che oscuro si definisce  ( o definiva?) una merdaccia  se no lo fai traumatizzare ancora :rotfl:


----------



## tesla (30 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai invornito..ma non sei stufo di prenderti gli avanzi degli altri???di troie il mondo e'pieno...mica c'e'solo la tua' fidanzatina..che magari ha 50 anni........mahhhhh


hai la poesia nel cuore


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> che una donna faccia cornuto l'amante col marito non si può sentire.....


Ma è per questo che le amanti dicono che non fanno più sesso con il marito no?
Ma Lothar è l'unico che non ci crede...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> un altro caduto dal pero? pensate di essere dei gran fighi nel ruolo dell'amante (mi riferisco ad uomini e donne eh) ma non capite che dividete la stessa persona con un'altra e accettate tacitamente la cosa. poi di cosa vi lamentate dopo? prendetevi le cazzate e le illusioni del momento e alla fine amen. ti stai facendo troppe seghe mentali adesso...sei stato l'altro, lo sfogo, il ripiego, l'alternativa all'abitudine, la via di fuga dalle resposabilità. Forse ti ha pure amato al momento. mettetelo in conto quando iniziate relazioni con persone divise a metà......che quello che riceverete sarà la metà. anche se da creduloni pensate di essere sull'olimpo. Un uomo o una donna si deve sentire un dio quando ha una persona accanto che ama solo lui/lei.  Quella è diventata una rarità. E se ti avesse amato davvero, quando ha scoperto che il marito è un bastardo avrebbe scelto te...ora metti un punto e trovatene una tutta tua.


Quoto. Aggiungo che se ci si innamora davvero e si chiude il matrimonio in sei mesi, un anno, se non si fa vuol dire che ci sono altre considerazioni che terranno in piedi comunque il matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> vero...ma per i primi anni (fino a che lei non è stata scoperta)...io *ero alle feste con i suoi amici, ho conosciuto i genitori,* dei suoi e miei problemi (figli, famiglia, altre anche piccolezze) abbiamo parlato sempre...*abbiamo anche fatto qualche giorno di svago con tutti e 4 i figli*...non abbiamo credo mai litigato...e mai io sono stato così bene con una persona...


 Che "delicatezze"  :bleah:


----------



## bighellone (30 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che "delicatezze"  :bleah:


...davvero....sto ora pensando che magari potrei telefonare a lui (il marito) per confermare che sappia che nell'ultimo anno mi so o "visto" con sua moglie....cosa che penso lei non abbia detto (si, era stata beccata un anno e mezzo fa...ma poi aveva sostenuto la parte che i aveva mollato...cosa che forse già voleva...ma ch non riusciva a fare...


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ...davvero....sto ora pensando che magari potrei telefonare a lui (il marito) per confermare che sappia che nell'ultimo anno mi so o "visto" con sua moglie....cosa che penso lei non abbia detto (si, era stata beccata un anno e mezzo fa...ma poi aveva sostenuto la parte che i aveva mollato...cosa che forse già voleva...ma ch non riusciva a fare...



sei serio?


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ...davvero....sto ora pensando che magari potrei telefonare a lui (il marito) per confermare che sappia che nell'ultimo anno mi so o "visto" con sua moglie....cosa che penso lei non abbia detto (si, era stata beccata un anno e mezzo fa...ma poi aveva sostenuto la parte che i aveva mollato...cosa che forse già voleva...ma ch non riusciva a fare...


ma oltre che bighellone 6 anche bischero?

tutto devi fare tranne immischiarti in cose che non ti riguardano.   a meno che anche tu sia in cerca di botte come Cattivello,ma allora ditelo chiaro,chè ci si organizza


----------



## emme76 (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ...davvero....sto ora pensando che magari potrei telefonare a lui (il marito) per confermare che sappia che nell'ultimo anno mi so o "visto" con sua moglie....cosa che penso lei non abbia detto (si, era stata beccata un anno e mezzo fa...ma poi aveva sostenuto la parte che i aveva mollato...cosa che forse già voleva...ma ch non riusciva a fare...



ti prego! Vuoi fare come quell'altro, Cattivello mi sa....per piacere la vendetta no!

E dai siamo grandi, su


----------



## emme76 (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è per questo che le amanti dicono che non fanno più sesso con il marito no?
> Ma Lothar è l'unico che non ci crede...



se per questo anche gli uomini dicono che non fanno più sesso con le mogli 

e oramai nessuna ci crede


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> eh...in questo periodo non mi sento bene....non so che pesci prendere...non so se cercare di prendere pesci...non so che fare...una mano...si mi piacerebbe...consigli, critiche, compiangimenti, insulti..di tutto insomma...


... vuoi prendere il pescIe? Chiamo US.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> se per questo anche gli uomini dicono che non fanno più sesso con le mogli
> 
> e oramai nessuna ci crede


Tu devi aver conosciuto proprio dei dementi per fare questi discorsi ogni due per tre


----------



## emme76 (30 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu devi aver conosciuto proprio dei dementi per fare questi discorsi ogni due per tre



ma perché non si può scherzare qua?

E dai.........


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ma perché non si può scherzare qua?
> 
> E dai.........


Mai scherzare qua...


----------



## emme76 (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai scherzare qua...



infatti


----------



## MillePensieri (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ...davvero....sto ora pensando che magari potrei telefonare a lui (il marito) per confermare che sappia che nell'ultimo anno mi so o "visto" con sua moglie....cosa che penso lei non abbia detto (si, era stata beccata un anno e mezzo fa...ma poi aveva sostenuto la parte che i aveva mollato...cosa che forse già voleva...ma ch non riusciva a fare...


Un altro...:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ...davvero....sto ora pensando che magari potrei telefonare a lui (il marito) per confermare che sappia che nell'ultimo anno mi so o "visto" con sua moglie....cosa che penso lei non abbia detto (si, era stata beccata un anno e mezzo fa...ma poi aveva sostenuto la parte che i aveva mollato...cosa che forse già voleva...ma ch non riusciva a fare...


Potresti riunire anche tutti i figli per dare un'informazione completa. Del resto ormai sono grandi e possono sapere di chi sono figli.


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


No caro, lei non ti ha fatto cornuto con il marito, lui era legittimo, quindi tu come amanti dovevi mandar giù e stare zitto l'amaro calice della non esclusività, del woman sharing.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Maggio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ma perché non si può scherzare qua?
> 
> E dai.........


Era solo una constatazione la mia.
Certo che si può scherzare, ci mancherebbe


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

*la cornutaggine*



Daniele ha detto:


> No caro, lei non ti ha fatto cornuto con il marito, lui era legittimo, quindi tu come amanti dovevi mandar giù e stare zitto l'amaro calice della non esclusività, del woman sharing.


per me, lei mi cornificava con lui; per lui, lei lo cornificava con me; per lei, lui la cornificava con altre...


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> per me, lei mi cornificava con lui; per lui, lei lo cornificava con me; per lei, lui la cornificava con altre...


Con questi forse ti paragoni al marito? Dovresti sapere di non essere nulla per lei in questi termini e che il marito aveva tutti i diritti di scoparsi la moglie, quando, come e dove voleva se lei ne aveva voglia, mentre ogni tua scopata non era neppure amissibile.


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con questi forse ti paragoni al marito? Dovresti sapere di non essere nulla per lei in questi termini e che il marito aveva tutti i diritti di scoparsi la moglie, quando, come e dove voleva se lei ne aveva voglia, mentre ogni tua scopata non era neppure amissibile.


ma...quando lei veniva con me non tradiva il (suo sentimento per il) marito?,..quando lei andava con il marito non tradiva (il suo sentimento per) me? quando lui andava con altre con tradiva (il suo sentimento per) lei?


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


Sai, io credo tu sia un imbecille.
In molti sensi aggiungerei.
Se vai con una che non si fa riguardi di portare a casa piattole estranee da aattaccare la condolo del marito, poi non meravigliarti se fa la cagna anche con te.
Tecnicamente parlando, la tua logica fa acqua da tutte le parti.
Una donna sposata è come un cadavere fuori dal frigo, devi mangiarne tutto il possibile velocemente prima che marcisca e diventi indigesto.
Cinque anni sono troppi anche per un matrimonio fra uno dell'opu dei e una suora svestita, figurarsi per una tresca tra una baldracca (sì, anche questa femmina lo deve essere sata per venire con te) e un imbecille (ti ho già detto che credo che tu lo sia?).
Ora vai ad osservare quello che hai fatto degli ultimi anni e aspetta che diventi un coprolite.

Ciao!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, io credo tu sia un imbecille.
> In molti sensi aggiungerei.
> Se vai con una che non si fa riguardi di portare a casa piattole estranee da aattaccare la condolo del marito, poi non meravigliarti se fa la cagna anche con te.
> Tecnicamente parlando, la tua logica fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> ...



auahhhahahahaahhahahahah e la madonna!! madò sto morendo!!

Comincio a leggere no? e già sull'imbecille ero con gli occhi sbarrati.... il seguito è stato un crescendo tra occhi sbarrati risate e lacrime..... 

Scusassero.... ritorno a ridere.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> per i primi quattro anni (fino a che non è stata scoperta) ci vedevamo weekends e giorni e notti settimanali...(quasi) come marito e moglie...mi ha sempre detto che voleva lasciarlo ma che *non poteva per i figli e perchè lui sarebbe impazzito/suicidato/ammazzatolei e me/rovinato ifigli etc e perchè non ha un lavoro...la casa dove abito praticamente l'abbiamo arredata insieme...*con la mia situazione (reddituale/famigliare) non potevo pensare ad una "vera" vita di coppia ma...chissà...qualcosa di simile....
> ora se lei mi dovesse chiamare o farsi vedere...(mi ha detto che continuerà a farlo)...io non saprei cosa fare....vorrei sapere/sentire/dire che ormai è chiaro che tra noi è finita...ma non so come/cosa...non rispondo/faccio finta di non vederla?...forse sono senza energie...ma sto solo pensando a schermarmi da ciò che utlimamente ho vissuto principalmente come sofferenza...
> non mi sento più leggero...ora che mi pare ci sia chiarezza...ma piuttosto abbattuto...non pesante...ma schiantato senza peso...virtualmente...mi sento morto....


certo....
ma scusa...
a questo punto se il problema era la rabbia del marito...avrebbe potuto voltare la frittata...
fare la vittima(come ho gia detto)
ma perchè credete alle frottole che vi raccontano...
voleva entrambi...
botte piena e moglie(marito in questo caso) ubriaca...solo che non voleva ammetterlo, queindi ha giacoato la carta dei figli della pena per lui ecc ecc..

beh hai fatto esperienza..


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, io credo tu sia un imbecille.
> In molti sensi aggiungerei.
> Se vai con una che non si fa riguardi di portare a casa piattole estranee da aattaccare la condolo del marito, poi non meravigliarti se fa la cagna anche con te.
> Tecnicamente parlando, la tua logica fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> ...


come spieghi le cose tu..nessuno mai...


adoro quest'uomo...


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come spieghi le cose tu..nessuno mai...
> 
> 
> adoro quest'uomo...


bene...quindi direi mi avete chiarito abbastanza le cose...poichè non ne avevo parlato con nessuno prima (amici o famiglia sanno pochissimo...)...mi pare che la cosa migliore sia .....andare avanti da solo...ed evitare di parlarne o chiedere consigli suggerimenti....quindi lei baldracca, io imbecille...e marito povero angelo vittima (gli telefonerò per fare le mie scuse ed eventualmente gli mando un bonifico come rimborso danni eventualmente subiti...)


----------



## Anais (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, io credo tu sia un imbecille.
> In molti sensi aggiungerei.
> Se vai con una che non si fa riguardi di portare a casa piattole estranee da aattaccare la condolo del marito, poi non meravigliarti se fa la cagna anche con te.
> Tecnicamente parlando, la tua logica fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> ...


Non credi di esagerare?
Bighellone ha un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, da quanto ha detto è stata la ex moglie a decidere ed è stato allontanato da casa.
Ha due figli, ormai grandicelli ma ai tempi piccini.
Trovarsi a ricominciare non è facile per nessuno, il tempo è poco e le energie ancora meno.
Non ti viene in mente che forse, questa donna sia stata per lui un modo per tornare a "sentire qualcosa"? 
Il suo errore è stato forse credere che lei lasciasse la famiglia per lui ma in fondo penso che la situazione "senza impegno" potesse anche, inconsciamente, andargli bene.
Ora ha capito che da lei non avrà altro che le briciole, troppo poche allo stato attuale (dopo la scoperta) e pare sia pronto a voltare pagina.
Ha buttato via 5 anni? Forse. Ma forse anche no.
Secondo me, l'unico vero errore e mancanza di lucidità è stato perdere le amicizie e dedicare il proprio tempo libero esclusivamente a lei.


----------



## Anais (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> bene...quindi direi mi avete chiarito abbastanza le cose...poichè non ne avevo parlato con nessuno prima (amici o famiglia sanno pochissimo...)...mi pare che la cosa migliore sia .....andare avanti da solo...ed evitare di parlarne o chiedere consigli suggerimenti....quindi lei baldracca, io imbecille...e marito povero angelo vittima (gli telefonerò per fare le mie scuse ed eventualmente gli mando un bonifico come rimborso danni eventualmente subiti...)


Io ti dò un unico consiglio.
Cerca di recuperare le amicizie, se ne avevi.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non credi di esagerare?
> Bighellone ha un matrimonio fallito alle spalle, da quanto ha detto è stata la ex moglie a decidere ed è stato allontanato da casa.
> Ha due figli, ormai grandicelli ma ai tempi piccini.
> Trovarsi a ricominciare non è facile per nessuno, il tempo è poco e le energie ancora meno.
> ...


Se la mia è stata un'esagerazione, forse lo è stata solo per la benevolenza.
Essere avviliti ed umiliati deve essere più che altro stimolo al miglioramento, non all'avvitamento in una spirale di infedeltà, menzogna, promiscuità e illusioni che ti piantano a terra con lunghi chiodi nelle braccia e nelle gambe piuttosto che alleggerirti il fardello per renderti più agevole la risalita.
Per cominciare a "sentire qualcosa" non occorre andare a fare il volontariato alla mensa dei poveri, ma neppure ficcarsi in un letto non tuo con una donna falsa per godere del piacere rosso e umido che fa stordire il cervello e marcire il cuore.
Sarebbe stato quasi più sano sniffare benzina o cenare col peyote, e con meno conseguenze dannose per la salute.

Gli anni non si puttano mai, peraltro, al massimo si impiegano in modo poco avveduto, perchè, comunque, il loro sporco lavoro di abbraviarci il viaggio verso la fossa lo fanno lo stesso...


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io ti dò un unico consiglio.
> Cerca di recuperare le amicizie, se ne avevi.


la mia settimana di tempo libero (sera) era cosi composta: 
lunedi niente (commissario montalbano in televisione)
martedi figli
mercoledi lei
giovedi niente (lavaggi-stiraggi-etc)
venerdi-sabato-domenica: o figli o lei...a volte entrambi (piu corvee casalinghe)
con lei riuscivo a vedermi anche durante altri giorni (mattine e pomeriggi...per me significava dare buca al lavoro..inventando scuse a non finire....)
soldi pochi e quindi distrazioni poche (gli amici sono in genere fuori milano...ma un'andata e ritorno di 100km diventa un costo pesante per il mio budget)

ho fatto male a lasciare (a non frequentare) le amicizie? si...non sapevo come altro fare...oltre che lei mi confermava sempre all'ultimo momento se poteva o no e quindi difficile organizzarmi...e che tutti (io per primo, all'inizio) erano imbarazzati per me (credo sapendo che le probabilità di uscire dai cliche classici dei tradimenti fossero limitatissime....)

prima di sposarmi abitavo con una ragazza.....una domenica dovevo andare a roma per una settimana...ci salutammo intimamente il sabato notte...al mio ritorno lei non c'era più...seppi dopo che la domenica del mio viaggio a roma io mi alzai per andare in stazione...lei si alzava per andarsi a sposare.
la moglie, dopo 15 anni di matrimonio e di rientro da viaggio di lavoro, mi comunicò essere andata dall'avvocato per la separazione perchè la famiglia mulino bianco delle mie fantasie NON esisteva. Della mia vita sempre pensai una sola cosa: Mai avrei abbandonato i miei figli e cioè mai mi sarei separato dalla loro madre (sono figlio di genitori separati...stessa età dei miei quando successe...mio padre se ne ando con la bella e giovane straniera) ed eccomi quindi andare via da casa (la mia)
ed ora...questa relazione...iniziata ormai nel lontano 2006 (una anno dopo l'annuncio della exmoglie)..proprio in questo periodo...sono sette anni...dopo un incontro casuale al mare..io solo con figli lei sola con figli...in qualche modo lei mi ha fatto ritornare alla vita...allora....
...e chi ha dato può anche togliere...?

se faccio i conti...negli ultimi 27 anni sono stato con tre donne...senza mai una volta tradirle con altre...e dico mai (anche gli psicologi che vedevo alzavano il sopracciglio a sentirmi dire una panzana così grande)...
e sto valutando che i risultati ottenuti sono stati veramente grandiosi....forse per le altre


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ma...quando lei veniva con me non tradiva il (suo sentimento per il) marito?,..quando lei andava con il marito non tradiva (il suo sentimento per) me? quando lui andava con altre con tradiva (il suo sentimento per) lei?


Il suo sentimento per te poco conta, anzi non conta na mazza! Conta solo che lui è il marito e lei sua moglie. Si sono cornificati a vicenda, e lei ha avuto una storia parallela con te che è persino peggio. Esci da questa storia, ricomincia a vivere e trovati una bella donna che ce ne sono e se non trovi una...vieni pure in Cina ache te  te ne trovo una che sa essere una buona cuoca in cucina e troia a letto...bhe sperando di non trovare il contrario :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> bene...quindi direi mi avete chiarito abbastanza le cose...poichè non ne avevo parlato con nessuno prima (amici o famiglia sanno pochissimo...)...mi pare che la cosa migliore sia .....andare avanti da solo...ed evitare di parlarne o chiedere consigli suggerimenti....quindi lei baldracca, io imbecille...e marito povero angelo vittima (*gli telefonerò per fare le mie scuse ed eventualmente gli mando un bonifico come rimborso danni eventualmente subiti...*)


ossignur....
riprenditi..stai messo davvero male....








non ti offendere
ma in mofdo colorito vogliamo solo dirti di svegliarti e cancellarla dalla tua vita..
sei single mi pare e se vuoi costruire qualcosa...organizzare la tua cita con qualcuno fallo con chi non ha impegni...
perchè 5 anni sono tantissimi...
ti sei illuso ok...
ma adesso...
cosa vuoi sentirti dire..?
che lei ti ama, che sei stato ingannato e che siete fatti per stare insieme...?
che non ti potevi ne ora e ne mai aspettare un'evoluzione del genere?

non era tua prima, non era tua durante e nemmeno adesso..
perchè.era.sposata.
certo ci si può lasciare e rincorrere l'amore ma non lo ha fatto e non per le scuse da quinta elementare che ti ha dato...
perchè.non.voleva.

nemmeno quando come ho straripetuto le è stata offerta la possibilità, la scusa scoprendo i loschi affari del coniuge lo ha mollato.
anzi hanno ritrovato serenità...

vuoi continuare a sbattere la testa al muro
o ti rialzi e ricominci?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se la mia è stata un'esagerazione, forse lo è stata solo per la benevolenza.
> *Essere avviliti ed umiliati deve essere più che altro stimolo al miglioramento,* non all'avvitamento in una spirale di infedeltà, menzogna, promiscuità e illusioni che ti piantano a terra con lunghi chiodi nelle braccia e nelle gambe piuttosto che alleggerirti il fardello per renderti più agevole la risalita.
> Per cominciare a "sentire qualcosa" non occorre andare a fare il volontariato alla mensa dei poveri, ma neppure ficcarsi in un letto non tuo con una donna falsa per godere del piacere rosso e umido che fa stordire il cervello e marcire il cuore.
> Sarebbe stato quasi più sano sniffare benzina o cenare col peyote, e con meno conseguenze dannose per la salute.
> ...



ecco.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Ma*



bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


Ho letto con interesse il tutto,non sono d'accordo con l'ultima frase:il cerino ti è rimasto nel culo e anche acceso,credo che per te sarà un ottimo motivo per continuare ad agire come hai fatto,nella speranza che la prossima volta nel tuo culo ci sia un bel sigaro toscanello vero?


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> noi *facevamo gli amici conoscenti quando c'erano i figli*...anche Facendo finta...*pensavamo fosse più sano che farci vedere come compagni*...certo i ragazzi hanno la loro sensibilità..e quindi segnali a loro poco chiari potevano apparire...io sono figlio di genitori separati il cui padre si involò poi con la bella straniera lasciandoci in m...io mi ero sposata con la bella straniera che poi mi fece "volare "fuori di casa (mia)...ed ora...altra storia poco edificante...


Ebbè, ci mancherebbe altro! Senza offesa bighellone, ma a me stupisce davvero il modo in cui parli del tuo rapporto con questa donna. Leggendoti si ha l'impressione che tu ti sentissi il suo legittimo compagno. Capisco che 5 anni sono tanti, ma ripeto che si tratta di 5 anni clandestini, che non valgono 5 mesi accanto a una persona vissuta come vera compagna. Poco importa se lei ha avuto il pessimo gusto di invitare l'amante alle sue feste e di fargli conoscere i figli. Lo fanno in molti e non vuol dire nulla: è solo pessimo gusto, niente di più. Le scelte di vita, i fatti sono quelli che dimostrano i veri sentimenti di una persona. E tenere un uomo per 5 anni da sposata è come tenersi la ruota di scorta. Non parlarmi d'amore, perché davvero l'amore è altro, è una cosa pulita.


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Harley*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ebbè, ci mancherebbe altro! Senza offesa bighellone, ma a me stupisce davvero il modo in cui parli del tuo rapporto con questa donna. Leggendoti si ha l'impressione che tu ti sentissi il suo legittimo compagno. Capisco che 5 anni sono tanti, ma ripeto che si tratta di 5 anni clandestini, che non valgono 5 mesi accanto a una persona vissuta come vera compagna. Poco importa se lei ha avuto il pessimo gusto di invitare l'amante alle sue feste e di fargli conoscere i figli. Lo fanno in molti e non vuol dire nulla: è solo pessimo gusto, niente di più. Le scelte di vita, i fatti sono quelli che dimostrano i veri sentimenti di una persona. E tenere un uomo per 5 anni da sposata è come tenersi la ruota di scorta. Non parlarmi d'amore, perché davvero l'amore è altro, è una cosa pulita.


L'amore è una cosa pulita!!Tanto di cappella!:up:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ebbè, ci mancherebbe altro! Senza offesa bighellone, ma a me stupisce davvero il modo in cui parli del tuo rapporto con questa donna. *Leggendoti si ha l'impressione che tu ti sentissi il suo legittimo compag*no. Capisco che 5 anni sono tanti, ma ripeto che si tratta di 5 anni clandestini, che non valgono 5 mesi accanto a una persona vissuta come vera compagna. Poco importa se lei ha avuto il pessimo gusto di invitare l'amante alle sue feste e di fargli conoscere i figli. Lo fanno in molti e non vuol dire nulla: è solo pessimo gusto, niente di più. Le scelte di vita, i fatti sono quelli che dimostrano i veri sentimenti di una persona. E tenere un uomo per 5 anni da sposata è come tenersi la ruota di scorta. Non parlarmi d'amore, perché davvero l'amore è altro, è una cosa pulita.


quoto tutto...
approvazione sul neretto


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho letto con interesse il tutto,non sono d'accordo con l'ultima frase:il cerino ti è rimasto nel culo e anche acceso,credo che per te sarà un ottimo motivo per continuare ad agire come hai fatto,nella speranza che la prossima volta nel tuo culo ci sia un bel sigaro toscanello vero?


prima...mi ero detto che mai avrei avuto storie con donne sposate
dopo...potrei dire che non avrò più storie con donne sposate..
...il toscanello nemmeno lo fumo...mi spiace

non sono stato buon fidanzato (lei si sposo un altro), ne buon marito (visto il modo in cui sono stato cacciato)..
....e dopo aver dato della troia all'amante spaccafamiglie di mio padre...sono diventato la troia accusata, senza riuscirci, di spaccare altre famiglie....pare che io non riesca ad avere molti successi confortanti


----------



## Anais (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se la mia è stata un'esagerazione, forse lo è stata solo per la benevolenza.
> Essere avviliti ed umiliati deve essere più che altro stimolo al miglioramento, non all'avvitamento in una spirale di infedeltà, menzogna, promiscuità e illusioni che ti piantano a terra con lunghi chiodi nelle braccia e nelle gambe piuttosto che alleggerirti il fardello per renderti più agevole la risalita.
> Per cominciare a "sentire qualcosa" non occorre andare a fare il volontariato alla mensa dei poveri, ma neppure ficcarsi in un letto non tuo con una donna falsa per godere del piacere rosso e umido che fa stordire il cervello e marcire il cuore.
> Sarebbe stato quasi più sano sniffare benzina o cenare col peyote, e con meno conseguenze dannose per la salute.
> ...


Hai ragione, assolutamente ragione.
Ma sai cosa? Purtroppo non è sempre facile trovare una persona che abbia le qualità di farci stare sereni e darci gioia e sollevarci l'animo, piuttosto che seppellirci definitivamente.
Ma molti, piuttosto che stare soli si aggrappano a ciò che trovano sulla loro strada. Anche se ciò che hanno raccolto è un tappo di bottiglia. E non una pietra preziosa.
E' triste ma è la realtà.
Ma dici cose giustissime e, qui, in modo più "delicato" di prima


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Bighellone*



bighellone ha detto:


> prima...mi ero detto che mai avrei avuto storie con donne sposate
> dopo...potrei dire che non avrò più storie con donne sposate..
> ...il toscanello nemmeno lo fumo...mi spiace
> 
> ...


Scegli,vuoi agire correttamente e fare la cosa giusta?o agire per come cazzo ti va di fare e ritrovarti un cenerino acceso nel culo?Vedi se agisci da stronzo,il cerino è sempre dietro l'angolo,dove per angolo intendo un impavido sedere.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scegli,vuoi agire correttamente e fare la cosa giusta?o agire per come cazzo ti va di fare e ritrovarti un cenerino acceso nel culo?Vedi se agisci da stronzo,il cerino è sempre dietro l'angolo,dove per angolo intendo un impavido sedere.



Quanto imparo leggendoti, ora so anche che il culo a volte sta ad angolo. Beddamatri non si finisce mai d'imparare.


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quoto tutto...
> approvazione sul neretto


fino ad un anno e mezzo fa (quando lei è stata scoperta) e cquinid per oltre cinque anni...lei dormiva da me due/tre volte la settimana (per il resto in genere io avevo i figli e poi lei qualche presenza famigliare doveva averla, anche se fosse stata separata, ed era quindi la vita di coppia più possibile che avrei potuto immaginare)....per mia esperienza...lui era completamente assente...(oltre a vedere TUTTE le partite di calcio in tv...si è scoperto poi che manteneva relazioni con numerose altre...)...e quindi si...il neretto è giusto


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> prima...mi ero detto che mai avrei avuto storie con donne sposate
> dopo...potrei dire che non avrò più storie con donne sposate..
> ...il toscanello nemmeno lo fumo...mi spiace
> 
> ...


sei caduto...
vedila positivamente..più giù non èpuoi andare...
puoi solo risalire...


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma molti, piuttosto che stare soli si aggrappano a ciò che trovano sulla loro strada.



Qui tocchi una questione di straordinaria importanza!
La spropositata importanza che la solitudine, o piuttosto la paura di rimanere soli, ha nella scala delle paure delle persone.
Al restare soli è meglio restare con un uomo cui deve pulire le scarpe inginocchioandosi prima di farlo uscire di casa vestito decentemente, magari per andare a trovare un'altra donna in un altro letto.
Ad essa è preferibile sopportare di vivere all'ombra di una vera moglie o di un vero marito per succhiargli venti minuti di baci frettolosi e carezze lascive fra qualche messaggino adolescenziale, raro come le goccioline di nebbia pesante d'Autunno e due volte più freddi quando ci corri in mezzo.

Una delle peggiori situazioni nelle quali "xe pezo el tacòn del buso".


----------



## Anais (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ed ora...questa relazione...iniziata ormai nel lontano 2006 (una anno dopo l'annuncio della exmoglie)..proprio in questo periodo...sono sette anni...dopo un incontro casuale al mare..io solo con figli lei sola con figli...in qualche modo lei mi ha fatto ritornare alla vita...allora....
> ...e chi ha dato può anche togliere...?
> 
> se faccio i conti...negli ultimi 27 anni sono stato con tre donne...senza mai una volta tradirle con altre...e dico mai (anche gli psicologi che vedevo alzavano il sopracciglio a sentirmi dire una panzana così grande)...
> e sto valutando che i risultati ottenuti sono stati veramente grandiosi....forse per le altre


Mi dispiace.
Sei stato sfortunato...e forse in parte ingenuo, oppure non molto perspicace nel notare i segnali che ti venivano mandati.
O li notavi e li ignoravi.
Intendo i segnali che la tua prima convivente avesse anche un altro uomo, il fidanzato presumo, con cui addirittura stava preparando le nozze.
O i segnali che il tuo matrimonio aveva problemi...
E infine, hai ignorato le difficoltà di instaurare una relazione con una donna sposata.
E poi...certo che chi ti dà può anche togliere...lo hai già sperimentato nelle tue scorse relazioni no?


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scegli,vuoi agire correttamente e fare la cosa giusta?o agire per come cazzo ti va di fare e ritrovarti un cenerino acceso nel culo?Vedi se agisci da stronzo,il cerino è sempre dietro l'angolo,dove per angolo intendo un impavido sedere.


da fidanzato: ho agito da stronzo (vedi come è finita) o correttamente (l'amante l'aveva lei)?
da marito: idem
da amante: solo da stronzo

stronzo o non stronzo...risultato non cambia...non è che il cerino acceso è sempre dietro l'angolo che ci aspetta...stronzaggine o non stronzaggine....?

e quindi...quali altre strade ho davanti per fare qualcosa di buono....?...mi pare le alternative siano poche...io non ne vedo alcuna...

ieri ho mangiato una banana ed un pacchetto di cracker e mezza bottiglia di vino (che ha avuto effetto zero...niente di niente)...oggi per ora una banana...ho una respirazione breve...con l'addome contratto...devo concentrarmi per fare cinque respiri profondi...ieri ho dormito tre ore, stanotte forse quattro...da tre giorni ho mal di testa (non ho mai mal di testa)..in ufficio sto su tradimento.net...continuo a prendere acqua (uso tanto la bici) e la primavera...un raggio di sole...un pò di speranza....non c'è

chissà, quando mi è successo di simile (prima e seconda donna)...qualche energia l'avevo ancora (in più i figli erano piccoli...e non potevo certo stare a pensare a cosa fare di meglio per me...volevo cercare il meglio per loro...)...ora....non la sento più.


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> fino ad un anno e mezzo fa (quando lei è stata scoperta) e cquinid per oltre cinque anni...lei dormiva da me due/tre volte la settimana (per il resto in genere io avevo i figli e poi lei qualche presenza famigliare doveva averla, anche se fosse stata separata, ed era quindi la vita di coppia più possibile che avrei potuto immaginare)....per mia esperienza...lui era completamente assente...(oltre a vedere TUTTE le partite di calcio in tv...si è scoperto poi che manteneva relazioni con numerose altre...)...e quindi si...*il neretto è giusto*


No, perché come ho già detto prima, non si tratta solo di tempo condiviso, ma di ruolo. Lei era e restava la moglie di un altro e, per quanto sia stata abile a inglobarti nella sua esistenza, tu sei stato comunque il suo amante. Un compagno lo ami, lo vuoi al tuo fianco, vuoi condividere con lui la tua vita e non riusciresti a sopportare l'idea  di lasciarlo per andare a giocare alla brava mogliettina con un altro. Lo puoi fare, forse, per un periodo di tempo limitato. In 5 anni lei ha avuto il tempo di cucirti addosso il tuo ruolo e non mi pare sia stato quello del legittimo compagno. Detto questo, io credo che tu ora debba riprendere in mano la tua vita e cominciare e respirare aria fresca, lontano da sotterfugi, bugie, corna e amanti. Credimi, fa un gran bene, lo dico per esperienza :smile:


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> Sei stato sfortunato...e forse in parte ingenuo, oppure non molto perspicace nel notare i segnali che ti venivano mandati.
> O li notavi e li ignoravi.
> Intendo i segnali che la tua prima convivente avesse anche un altro uomo, il fidanzato presumo, con cui addirittura stava preparando le nozze.
> ...


con la prima fidanzata non furono rose e fiori...in tre anni penso lei abbia "conosciuto" almeno tre o quattro altri uomini...i segnali li avevo...e pensavo che lei non fosse esattamente pronta a sposarsi con me....dei preparativi non sapevo niente...ti ripeto che la notte prima del suo matrimonio la passammo insieme da me (beh da noi, abitavamo insieme..la casa era mia)...ed io la ricordo perchè fu bella....(beh...per lei era l'addio al nubilato...la mattina si andava a sposare...a me lo disse la madre un mese dopo che non la trovavo più)...quel matrimonio durò circa sei mesi...


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> fino ad un anno e mezzo fa (quando lei è stata scoperta) e cquinid per oltre cinque anni...lei dormiva da *me due/tre volte la settimana *(per il resto in genere io avevo i figli e poi lei qualche presenza famigliare doveva averla, anche se fosse stata separata, ed era quindi la vita di coppia più possibile che avrei potuto immaginare)....per mia esperienza...lui era completamente assente...(oltre a vedere TUTTE le partite di calcio in tv...si è scoperto poi che manteneva relazioni con numerose altre...)...e quindi si...il neretto è giusto


perdonami bighellone...
non mi torna qualcosa...
hai appena detto che lei non poteva lasciarlo perchè avrebbe provocato l'ira, il suicidio addirittura del coniuge.....avrebbe inveito con i figli e ccecc fatto a pezzi te e lei...

ma un tizio del genere con una personalità così folle dovrebbe, dico dovrebbe, essere abbastanza possessivo se nutre queste paure...una persona così non lascia che la moglie
dorma fuori  3 notti a settimana (3 notti a sett sono tanti)

mi pare invece di capire che lei non avesse alcuna difficoltà a fare ciò..(lo ha fatto per 5 anni)

anzi mi pare che approfittava della sua assenza per fare altro...

perchè non lo ha lasciato?

e.siamo.sempre.li.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, io credo tu sia un imbecille.
> In molti sensi aggiungerei.
> Se vai con una che non si fa riguardi di portare a casa piattole estranee da aattaccare la condolo del marito, poi non meravigliarti se fa la cagna anche con te.
> Tecnicamente parlando, la tua logica fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> ...


Lo scrivi anche a Lothar che è un cadavere in putrefazione?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo scrivi anche a Lothar che è un cadavere in putrefazione?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perdonami bighellone...
> non mi torna qualcosa...
> hai appena detto che lei non poteva lasciarlo perchè avrebbe provocato l'ira, il suicidio addirittura del coniuge.....avrebbe inveito con i figli e ccecc fatto a pezzi te e lei...
> 
> ...


...e siamo sempre lì...


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sai, io credo tu sia un imbecille.
> In molti sensi aggiungerei.
> Se vai con una che non si fa riguardi di portare a casa piattole estranee da aattaccare la condolo del marito, poi non meravigliarti se fa la cagna anche con te.
> Tecnicamente parlando, la tua logica fa acqua da tutte le parti.
> ...


Che perla.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> la mia settimana di tempo libero (sera) era cosi composta:
> lunedi niente (commissario montalbano in televisione)
> martedi figli
> mercoledi lei
> ...


Ti sei domandato (io l'ho fatto) perché ti è successo questo con tre donne diverse?


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo scrivi anche a Lothar che è un cadavere in putrefazione?


E' un invito a farlo?


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei domandato (io l'ho fatto) perché ti è successo questo con tre donne diverse?


ci ho provato....ma non mi viene fuori niente....non so dove sono le similitudini che mi possano dare delle dritte per capire...
diciamo che in genere sono un pò imbecille ed un pò stronzo....però...mi pare...almeno...che le persone con cui ho relazioni NON le tradisco...forse questo è già un errore da parte mia...meglio avrei fatto a profittare delle eventuali occasioni (che non ho mai avuto o che ho sempre evitato di materializzassero)...a maggior ragione vedendo che lei quando ha scoperto che il marito aveva numersoe altre donne è tornata con/da lui.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' un invito a farlo?


E' una descrizione che io non farei mai ma se l'hai fatta per quella donna dovresti farla anche per tutti gli uomini qui presenti che fanno cose simili.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

rabarbaro è dichiaratamente misogino


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ...e siamo sempre lì...


e tu.
vuoi.rimanere.li.????


----------



## Anais (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> fino ad un anno e mezzo fa (quando lei è stata scoperta) e cquinid per oltre cinque anni...lei dormiva da me due/tre volte la settimana (per il resto in genere io avevo i figli e poi lei qualche presenza famigliare doveva averla, anche se fosse stata separata, ed era quindi la vita di coppia più possibile che avrei potuto immaginare)....per mia esperienza...lui era completamente assente...(oltre a vedere TUTTE le partite di calcio in tv...si è scoperto poi che manteneva relazioni con numerose altre...)...e quindi si...il neretto è giusto


Quanti anni hanno i figli di lei?
Se il marito era un uomo completamente assente...a chi li lasciava quando dormiva con te?
Non è che ti ha raccontato un pò di palle? O ha decisamente esagerato nel descrivere il marito-padrone?
Parlavi addirittura di telefono rosa.
Ribadisco, forse tu non vuoi vedere i segnali...


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una descrizione che io non farei mai ma se l'hai fatta per quella donna dovresti farla anche per tutti gli uomini qui presenti che fanno cose simili.


Vedi, a parte qualche differenza sostanziale che li rende piuttosto differenti per malignità e/o stupidità, uomini e donne sono perfettamente intercambiabili per quanto mi riguarda.
Chi pensa il contrario è un maschilista, un femminista, un comunista o uno sciovinista!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi, a parte qualche differenza sostanziale che li rende piuttosto differenti per malignità e/o stupidità, uomini e donne sono perfettamente intercambiabili per quanto mi riguarda.
> Chi pensa il contrario è un maschilista, un femminista, un comunista o uno sciovinista!


Allora ti invito a dare del cadavere in putrefazione a qualche uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quanti anni hanno i figli di lei?
> Se il marito era un uomo completamente assente...a chi li lasciava quando dormiva con te?
> Non è che ti ha raccontato un pò di palle? O ha decisamente esagerato nel descrivere il marito-padrone?
> Parlavi addirittura di telefono rosa.
> Ribadisco,* forse tu non vuoi vedere i segnali*...


Oppure li vede bene. Chi sperpera soldi al videopoker lo vede che sta perdendo cifre sempre maggiori?


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quanti anni hanno i figli di lei?
> Se il marito era un uomo completamente assente...a chi li lasciava quando dormiva con te?
> Non è che ti ha raccontato un pò di palle? O ha decisamente esagerato nel descrivere il marito-padrone?
> Parlavi addirittura di telefono rosa.
> Ribadisco, forse tu non vuoi vedere i segnali...


i figli stavano con il marito (non assente con i figli) e frequentemente all'inizio dai nonni un paio di wekend al mese (erano diciamo cresciuti molto in vicinanza con i nonni...io non c'ero ancora...)...anche le sue amiche erano molto preoccupate dei modi di fare del marito....anche loro l'hanno indirizzata ai servizi di ascolto donne....controllo email controllo cellulare, divieto di vedere amici ed amiche, chiusa a chiave in casa, qualche botta o ceffone (ma senza segni...quindi forse un pò di routine e magari reciproco)


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quanti anni hanno i figli di lei?
> Se il marito era un uomo completamente assente...a chi li lasciava quando dormiva con te?
> *Non è che ti ha raccontato un pò di palle? O ha decisamente esagerato nel descrivere il marito-padrone?
> Parlavi addirittura di telefono rosa.
> *Ribadisco, forse tu non vuoi vedere i segnali...


l'uomo crede vero ciò che preferisce.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> i figli stavano con il marito (non assente con i figli) e frequentemente all'inizio dai nonni un paio di wekend al mese (erano diciamo cresciuti molto in vicinanza con i nonni...io non c'ero ancora...)...anche le sue amiche erano molto preoccupate dei modi di fare del marito....anche loro l'hanno indirizzata ai servizi di ascolto donne....controllo *email controllo cellulare, divieto di vedere amici ed amiche, chiusa a chiave in casa, qualche botta o ceffone* (ma senza segni...quindi forse un pò di routine e magari reciproco)


però tre notti a settimana dormiva con te...


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e tu.
> vuoi.rimanere.li.????


io non voglio più niente...immagino che tra qualche tempo si diluirà un pò questa mancanza d'aria che mi stringe da qualche giorno...
io.non.ho.più.voglia.di.essere.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> rabarbaro è dichiaratamente misogino


Questa è una mistificazione della realtà!

Quello femminile è perlomeno il secondo genere sessuale nella mia personale classifica di stima umana ed intellettiva oltrechè addirittura il penultimo tra quelli meno apprezzabili per tutto quello che non concerne la riproduzione!
Ah, per inciso, esso primeggia di gran lunga nelle mie preferenze sessuali!


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però tre notti a settimana dormiva con te...


prima di essere scoperta..un anno e mezzo fa.
la parte relazionale conflittuale/violenta iniziata con la scoperta...da allora abbiamo dormito insieme due volte con escamotage favoriti anche dalle sue amiche (non credo quelle che poi andavano anche con il marito...)


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Questa è una mistificazione della realtà!
> 
> Quello femminile è perlomeno il secondo genere sessuale nella mia personale classifica di stima umana ed intellettiva oltrechè addirittura il penultimo tra quelli meno apprezzabili per tutto quello che non concerne la riproduzione!
> Ah, per inciso, esso primeggia di gran lunga nelle mie preferenze sessuali!


Per le ragioni sovraesposte?


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora ti invito a dare del cadavere in putrefazione a qualche uomo.


Ok.
Qualche uomo è un cadavere in putrefazione!

E' sufficiente oppure devo fare qualche lavoro socialmente utile in un harem o in gineceo per compensare il vulnus all'onorabilità della società muliebre che ritieni le abbia arrecato?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok.
> Qualche uomo è un cadavere in putrefazione!
> 
> E' sufficiente oppure devo fare qualche lavoro socialmente utile in un harem o in gineceo per compensare il vulnus all'onorabilità della società muliebre che ritieni le abbia arrecato?


Non esagerare con me. Sai che ti piace esagerare ma non lo fai mai con gli uomini e se lo fai lo fai dicendo loro che hanno prescelto baldracche.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per le ragioni sovraesposte?


Ecco, quando le ragioni vengono sovraesposte, poi, una volta sviluppate in camera oscura, risultano mosse e prive di dettagli essenziali come le piccole ironie e le punte di sarcasmo...
Consiglio di regolare meglio il tempo di apertura del diaframma.


----------



## Anais (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> io non voglio più niente...immagino che tra qualche tempo si diluirà un pò questa mancanza d'aria che mi stringe da qualche giorno...
> io.non.ho.più.voglia.di.essere.


Inutile sforzarti di stare bene a tutti i costi.
Prova a non sentirla a non scriverle. Allontanati e allontanala.
All'inizio sarà durissima, poi, frase banale ma vera...il tempo farà il suo mestiere.
E' un pò come un'influenza (molto molto lunga). All'inizio stai male, dolori ovunque, sragioni, sei senza forze.
Poi, piano piano la febbre diminuisce, cominci ad alzarti, recuperi le forze...e presto si in piedi bello arzillo.
Stavolta però, con i piedi ben piantati in terra eh!
Se invece fosse lei a non lasciarti in pace, a ricontattarti ma senza intenzione di lasciare il marito, ti consiglio di metterla davanti a una scelta: Dille che non ti va più di fare l'amante e che deve scegliere. o te o il marito..
E se lei dovesse piangiucchiare dicendo che non può lasciare la famiglia per i diecimila motivi già citati ma che non se la sente nemmeno di rinunciare a te che lei tanta gioia, che sei un raggio di sole nella tempesta e bla bla bla, ti consiglio un trucchetto che credo ti libererà da lei per sempre. Dille che la decisione la prendi tu...e affronterai il marito dicendo che ami sua moglie e che la stai ancora frequentando.
Ovviamente lo dirai tanto per dire. Truffi.
Vedrai che corse si farà lei...hai presente il fumo che lasciava lo struzzo bip bip?


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esagerare con me. Sai che ti piace esagerare ma non lo fai mai con gli uomini e se lo fai lo fai dicendo loro che hanno prescelto baldracche.


Esagerazione?
Oh, santi numi!
Ognuno si prende le proprie piccole libertà anche quando fa quello che deve fare.
Io mi arrogo il diritto di scrivere ciò che ritengo di scrivere nel preciso modo in cui ritengo di farlo.
In ciò sono forse anche un po' meno democratico del Re Sole.

Però fa piacere godere di un po' di considerazione, dico davvero!
Grazie!


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, quando le ragioni vengono sovraesposte, poi, una volta sviluppate in camera oscura, risultano mosse e prive di dettagli essenziali come le piccole ironie e le punte di sarcasmo...
> Consiglio di regolare meglio il tempo di apertura del diaframma.


per tutto il resto c'è photoshop...


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per tutto il resto c'è photoshop...


Filtra e spippola quanto vuoi col clone o il gommino, ma se la base non è buona...


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> prima di essere scoperta..un anno e mezzo fa.
> la parte relazionale conflittuale/violenta iniziata con la scoperta...da allora abbiamo dormito insieme due volte con escamotage favoriti anche dalle sue amiche (non credo quelle che poi andavano anche con il marito...)


senti non torna comunque..
se era così ossessivo...geloso, violento
1 le costole poteva ricomprarsele
2 non le avrebbe permesso nemmeno di andare al super..

3 avrebbe potuto denunciarlo

se per te è più facile credere che ti ami fai pure..


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Filtra e spippola quanto vuoi col clone o il gommino, ma se la base non è buona...


si.
è vero.

ma se a guardarla sono gli occhi di chi non vede bene appare perfetta


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Inutile sforzarti di stare bene a tutti i costi.
> Prova a non sentirla a non scriverle. Allontanati e allontanala.
> All'inizio sarà durissima, poi, frase banale ma vera...il tempo farà il suo mestiere.
> E' un pò come un'influenza (molto molto lunga). All'inizio stai male, dolori ovunque, sragioni, sei senza forze.
> ...


tre giorni fa io le ho detto che era meglio non sentirsi/vedersi più...che io non ci stavo più dentro...lei mi disse che era spiaciuta ma che mi avrebbe continuato a telefonare per cercare di vedermi..e sarebbe venuta sotto casa...ad oggi non mi ha fatto nemmeno uno squillo....


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si.
> è vero.
> 
> ma se a guardarla sono gli occhi di chi non vede bene appare perfetta


Eh, ma allora basta una reflex braille...


----------



## Anais (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> tre giorni fa io le ho detto che era meglio non sentirsi/vedersi più...che io non ci stavo più dentro...lei mi disse che era spiaciuta ma che mi avrebbe continuato a telefonare per cercare di vedermi..e sarebbe venuta sotto casa...ad oggi non mi ha fatto nemmeno uno squillo....


E mi raccomando di non essere tu il primo a ricontattarla


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> senti non torna comunque..
> se era così ossessivo...geloso, violento
> 1 le costole poteva ricomprarsele
> 2 non le avrebbe permesso nemmeno di andare al super..
> ...


1.le costole?   
2.anche lui ogni tanto lavora e in un anno e mezzo due volte è stata fuori una notte con un'amica sua d'infanzia
3. sulla denuncia non saprei....a meno di evidenze notevoli....i contatti con telefono rosa e similaris si sono risolti con qualche incontro saltuario con psicologi..non so se c'erano i margini per una denuncia penale...come magari potrai immaginare non dappertutto e non sempre i confini sono così penalmente evidenti....

io.non.credo.più.a.nulla


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Eh, ma allora basta una reflex braille...



poi tu.


:rotfl:


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E mi raccomando di non essere tu il primo a ricontattarla


non posso ricontattarla...i suoi telefoni sono controllati...a meno che non mi dichiari anche con il marito...sto pensando di mollare l'ufficio oggi pomeriggio ed andare a casa...ad aspettarla....stasera avevamo in programma di vederci (programma fatto prima di tre giorni fa daquando non l'ho più sentita)...e poi...se dovesse veramente passare...non saprei cosa fare....vorrei tutto come prima di un anno e mezzo fa?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> non posso ricontattarla...i suoi telefoni sono controllati...a meno che non mi dichiari anche con il marito...sto pensando di mollare l'ufficio oggi pomeriggio ed andare a casa...ad aspettarla....stasera avevamo in programma di vederci (programma fatto prima di tre giorni fa daquando non l'ho più sentita)...e poi...se dovesse veramente passare...non saprei cosa fare....vorrei tutto come prima di un anno e mezzo fa?


ma allora dillo?
e ti offendi se ti danno dell'imbecille?

ci rinuncio.


----------



## Anais (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> non posso ricontattarla...i suoi telefoni sono controllati...a meno che non mi dichiari anche con il marito...sto pensando di mollare l'ufficio oggi pomeriggio ed andare a casa...ad aspettarla....stasera avevamo in programma di vederci (programma fatto prima di tre giorni fa daquando non l'ho più sentita)...e poi...se dovesse veramente passare...non saprei cosa fare....vorrei tutto come prima di un anno e mezzo fa?


Ti ho già detto come la penso.
Allonatanati.
Poi, cosa improbabile ma non si sa mai nella vita...se il marito è veramente un violento, stai alla larga.
Hai dei figli a cui pensare che sono ben più importanti di lei


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma allora dillo?
> e ti offendi se ti danno dell'imbecille?
> 
> ci rinuncio.


ma cosa devo dire...a chi? dici al marito...? lui sa tutti i dettagli fino ad un anno e mezzo fa...dopo più o meno lei gli ha detto che non ci siamo più visti...poi lei ha scoperto le sue amanti e lui ha confessato (cose che lei sapeva già...così come lei aveva confessato le cose che lui sapeva già)...ora lui dovrebbe sapere che lei mi ha frequentato ancora nell'ultimo anno e mezzo...se non glielo dice lei (per motivi e paure sue...e voi potete immaginare o sapete quali possano essere)..o se glielo dice con versione addolcita...io dovrei rettificare, oppure semplicemente dirglielo?
...non mi offendo se mi danno dell'imbecille....diciamo che mi par di notare che spesso il mio cervello opera dei legami sulla realtà (intelligenza) che mi paiono adeguati ma che la realtà smentisce...e quindi si, poco intelligente....altrimenti detto imbecille?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> *ma cosa devo dire...a chi?* dici al marito...? lui sa tutti i dettagli fino ad un anno e mezzo fa...dopo più o meno lei gli ha detto che non ci siamo più visti...poi lei ha scoperto le sue amanti e lui ha confessato (cose che lei sapeva già...così come lei aveva confessato le cose che lui sapeva già)...ora lui dovrebbe sapere che lei mi ha frequentato ancora nell'ultimo anno e mezzo...se non glielo dice lei (per motivi e paure sue...e voi potete immaginare o sapete quali possano essere)..o se glielo dice con versione addolcita...io dovrei rettificare, oppure semplicemente dirglielo?
> ...non mi offendo se mi danno dell'imbecille....diciamo che mi par di notare che spesso il mio cervello opera dei legami sulla realtà (intelligenza) che mi paiono adeguati ma che la realtà smentisce...e quindi si, poco intelligente....altrimenti detto imbecille?



ma che hai capito...

"allora dillo"
è.un.modo.di.dire.

ma allra dilloche te la cerchi (esempio)

basta...


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma che hai capito...
> 
> "allora dillo"
> è.un.modo.di.dire.
> ...


beh...mi pare che vi sto dicendo un pò tutto...non è che non cerco di chiarire.....


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> beh...mi pare che vi sto dicendo un pò tutto...non è che non cerco di chiarire.....


ok amico mio.

aspettala.

stai con lei il tempo che ti concede.

contento tu.contenti tutti.
pace.


----------



## Lui (31 Maggio 2013)

annuccia fai sempre casino, già era confuso di suo, tu ci aggiungi di tuo, poverino...............


----------



## tesla (31 Maggio 2013)

ma stiamo davvero parlando di un uomo che stava con una donna sposata che dormiva fuori casa con l'amante 3 notti a settimana, mentre il marito di lei guardava il calcio o scopava altrove?
no chiedo, perchè ho avuto meno problemi a capire la trama di prometheus e a trovare verosimiglianza con la realtà.


----------



## bighellone (31 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma stiamo davvero parlando di un uomo che stava con una donna sposata che dormiva fuori casa con l'amante 3 notti a settimana, mentre il marito di lei guardava il calcio o scopava altrove?
> no chiedo, perchè ho avuto meno problemi a capire la trama di prometheus e a trovare verosimiglianza con la realtà.


beh...diciamo...in sintesi...proprio cosi...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma stiamo davvero parlando di un uomo che stava con una donna sposata che dormiva fuori casa con l'amante 3 notti a settimana, mentre il marito di lei guardava il calcio o scopava altrove?
> no chiedo, perchè ho avuto meno problemi a capire* la trama di prometheus *e a trovare verosimiglianza con la realtà.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Prometheus non ha proprio senso, quindi c'è poco da capire.


----------



## tesla (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prometheus non ha proprio senso, quindi c'è poco da capire.



ma come?! 
praticamente narra le origini di una specie aliena, dominante e predatrice: i Lothariani
 temibili abitanti del pianeta Motel 51, scopatori goduti, che non devono chiedere mai, ne innamorarsi mai.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma come?!
> praticamente narra le origini di una specie aliena, dominante e predatrice: i Lothariani
> temibili abitanti del pianeta Motel 51, scopatori goduti, che non devono chiedere mai, ne innamorarsi mai.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (31 Maggio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, io sono convinta che di un amante ti puoi infatuare o anche innamorare, certo, ma alla lunga un rapporto d'amore devi vivertelo liberamente per riuscire a definirlo e svilupparlo. Una persona la devi conoscere alla luce del sole, devi anche vederla agire nella quotidianità all'interno del suo mondo personale e famigliare, devi farla partecipare alla tua vita vera, ai tuoi affetti per inquadrarla in modo un po' più completo. Insomma, devi viverla giorno per giorno alle prese con i veri problemi, i casini, i momenti no. Qualche uscita ogni tanto in un contesto di idillio staccato dalla quotidianità può farti capire che una persona ti attrae, ti interessa, ti incuriosisce. Ma *la prova del nove è quella della realtà vera, per me*.



Lo penso anch'io.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma stiamo davvero parlando di un uomo che stava con una donna sposata che dormiva fuori casa con l'amante 3 notti a settimana, mentre il marito di lei guardava il calcio o scopava altrove?
> no chiedo, perchè ho avuto meno problemi a capire la trama di prometheus e a trovare verosimiglianza con la realtà.


Donna ascolta e convertiti...

[video=youtube;yrjQnDZHVt4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrjQnDZHVt4[/video]


----------



## bighellone (1 Giugno 2013)

*telefono*



Anais ha detto:


> E mi raccomando di non essere tu il primo a ricontattarla


ad ora (quasi quattro giorni) non ha chiamato....non mi fa bene pensare che sono stati sette anni di vita ed ora non rimane niente (credo di non avere nemmeno una foto sua...di certo mai insieme che sarebbe stato pericoloso lasciare tracce...) ed ora sto pensando di cambiare tutti i miei numeri di telefono..... con l'intento mi pare di una misera speranza di vendetta...così se in futuro mi dovesse cercare non riuscirà a trovarmi facilmente (vabbeh, non è che posso cambiare lavoro e casa anche)...vendetta misera dato che se a lei non frega niente non mi chiama o se lo fa sarebbe per dirmi che è tutto finito anche se magari io sono stato il massimo della sua vita e che chissà se voglo potremmo restare amici con una scopatina ogni tanto l'attuale...se invece mi cerca per dirmi che è tutto risoto e lei vorrebbe finalmente iniziare con me vera relazione...beh...non mi troverebbe....sono furbo...dato che in realtà la vorrei ancora..e che mi potessi sentire bene come anni fa....e che quindi cambiare numeri è come dire a me stesso....sguardo e passo avanti ed il passato alle spalle.....l'ho fatto tante volte...che a me paiono troppe....


----------



## Anais (1 Giugno 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> ad ora (quasi quattro giorni) non ha chiamato....non mi fa bene pensare che sono stati sette anni di vita ed ora non rimane niente (credo di non avere nemmeno una foto sua...di certo mai insieme che sarebbe stato pericoloso lasciare tracce...) ed ora sto pensando di cambiare tutti i miei numeri di telefono..... con l'intento mi pare di una misera speranza di vendetta...così se in futuro mi dovesse cercare non riuscirà a trovarmi facilmente (vabbeh, non è che posso cambiare lavoro e casa anche)...vendetta misera dato che se a lei non frega niente non mi chiama o se lo fa sarebbe per dirmi che è tutto finito anche se magari io sono stato il massimo della sua vita e che chissà se voglo potremmo restare amici con una scopatina ogni tanto l'attuale...se invece mi cerca per dirmi che è tutto risoto e lei vorrebbe finalmente iniziare con me vera relazione...beh...non mi troverebbe....sono furbo...dato che in realtà la vorrei ancora..e che mi potessi sentire bene come anni fa....e che quindi cambiare numeri è come dire a me stesso....sguardo e passo avanti ed il passato alle spalle.....l'ho fatto tante volte...che a me paiono troppe....


Se volesse ricontattarti per dirti che lascera' il marito, anche se tu cambiassi mille numeri di telefono, ti troverebbe comunque. Sa dove abiti.
Ma e' poco probabile che accada. E' nella tormenta ora. Il marito sa del suo tradimento e lei dei suoi, stanno attraversando un periodo terribile e la testa di lei sara' occupata da mille pensieri. Sul presente e sul futuro.
Ora non credo ci sia spazio per te.
Chissa', forse se le cose si mettessero male e un giorno fosse costretta a separarsi, forse ti verra' a cercare.
Ma non ti conviene di certo vivere di speranze


----------



## bighellone (2 Giugno 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Se volesse ricontattarti per dirti che lascera' il marito, anche se tu cambiassi mille numeri di telefono, ti troverebbe comunque. Sa dove abiti.
> Ma e' poco probabile che accada. E' nella tormenta ora. Il marito sa del suo tradimento e lei dei suoi, stanno attraversando un periodo terribile e la testa di lei sara' occupata da mille pensieri. Sul presente e sul futuro.
> Ora non credo ci sia spazio per te.
> Chissa', forse se le cose si mettessero male e un giorno fosse costretta a separarsi, forse ti verra' a cercare.
> Ma non ti conviene di certo vivere di speranze


il marito sa tutto quello che successe...fino ad un anno e mezzo fa quando scoprì tutto. nell'ultimo anno lui pensa che non ci siamo più visti (o quasi, credo che almeno dovrebbe sospettare). Lui nell'anno e mezzo di scoperta frequentava altre donne e diceva a lei (che poi  lo ripeteva continuamente a me) che una relazione è basata sulla sincerità e verità
(diciamo che lui le rimproverava di averlo tradito e come aggravante insuperabile che si fosse innamorata di me...cosi mi diceva lei). Ora lei ha scoperto che lui aveva le altre storie...ma lui non credo sappia chiaramente che anche nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ci siamo visti....
non sarebbe meglio che partissero quindi ora sulla giusta strada veritiera.....lei chissà se la ha ora detto che ci continuavamo a vedere....
ma se non glielo ha detto...potrei tentare io di fare chiarezza anche a loro...non so...scegliendo la strada di cattivello...?
ricordando il bel Grande Gatsby (il libro più belo del film...come solito).....mi sento un pò come il tragico protagonista del romanzo....non così great però....direi un infimo gatsby...


----------



## Arianna (2 Giugno 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da oltre cinque anni sono l'amante di donna sposata (over40 con figli, entrambi). Alcuni mesi fa lei scoperta dal marito: lui gelosissimo esaspera i controlli, e lei che cerca comunque di tenere piede in due scarpe (lui ed io). Da qualche settimana lei scopre che il marito (da una decina d'anni) intesse relazioni virtuali e vere con altre donne, anche amiche e colleghe di lei. Così lei ora decide che assolutamente deve stare vicina alla sua famiglia (il marito dice di aver mollato tutte le relazioni quando scoperto, e di averle iniziate solo perchè lei lo faceva sentire solo)...fino a ieri ero l'uomo che aveva amato di più nella sua vita e non era mai stata meglio che con me. Qualche giorno fa le ho detto che probabilmente era meglio non vedersi più, e per lei che cercasse di vedere/ricostruire la sua relazione con l'uomo della sua famiglia (il marito): ha detto ok, le pareva la cosa giusta da fare...Come si spiega dunque: lei mi ha fatto cornuto più volte con il marito, lei ha fatto cornuto il marito più volte con me, lui ha fatto cornuta lei più volte, io per cinque anni sono stato solo con lei (e credo che tecnicamente non ho fatto cornuto il marito)..il risultato è che marito e moglie che cornificano tronano insieme felici e contenti...ed io resto (un pò da feuilleton) con il cerino in mano?


sta' attento che adesso viene Sbriciolata e, se non lo ha già fatto, ti dice che sei un fake


----------



## bighellone (2 Giugno 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> sta' attento che adesso viene Sbriciolata e, se non lo ha già fatto, ti dice che sei un fake


fake....cioé...?


----------



## Leda (2 Giugno 2013)

Bighellone, quanti anni hai?

No, lascia perdere: non rispondere.
Non importa quanti anni hai.

Quale che sia la tua età



TI DEVI SVEGLIAREEEE!!!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> il marito sa tutto quello che successe...fino ad un anno e mezzo fa quando scoprì tutto. nell'ultimo anno lui pensa che non ci siamo più visti (o quasi, credo che almeno dovrebbe sospettare). Lui nell'anno e mezzo di scoperta frequentava altre donne e diceva a lei (che poi  lo ripeteva continuamente a me) che una relazione è basata sulla sincerità e verità
> (diciamo che lui le rimproverava di averlo tradito e come aggravante insuperabile che si fosse innamorata di me...cosi mi diceva lei). Ora lei ha scoperto che lui aveva le altre storie...ma lui non credo sappia chiaramente che anche nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ci siamo visti....
> non sarebbe meglio che partissero quindi ora sulla giusta strada veritiera.....lei chissà se la ha ora detto che ci continuavamo a vedere....
> ma se non glielo ha detto...potrei tentare io di fare chiarezza anche a loro...non so...scegliendo la strada di cattivello...?
> ricordando il bel Grande Gatsby (il libro più belo del film...come solito).....mi sento un pò come il tragico protagonista del romanzo....non così great però....direi un infimo gatsby...



Io opterei più per una bella forchettata di cazzi tuoi...


----------



## Cattivello (3 Giugno 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> il marito sa tutto quello che successe...fino ad un anno e mezzo fa quando scoprì tutto. nell'ultimo anno lui pensa che non ci siamo più visti (o quasi, credo che almeno dovrebbe sospettare). Lui nell'anno e mezzo di scoperta frequentava altre donne e diceva a lei (che poi  lo ripeteva continuamente a me) che una relazione è basata sulla sincerità e verità
> (diciamo che lui le rimproverava di averlo tradito e come aggravante insuperabile che si fosse innamorata di me...cosi mi diceva lei). Ora lei ha scoperto che lui aveva le altre storie...ma lui non credo sappia chiaramente che anche nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ci siamo visti....
> non sarebbe meglio che partissero quindi ora sulla giusta strada veritiera.....lei chissà se la ha ora detto che ci continuavamo a vedere....
> ma se non glielo ha detto...potrei tentare io di fare chiarezza anche a loro...non so...scegliendo la strada di cattivello...?
> ricordando il bel Grande Gatsby (il libro più belo del film...come solito).....mi sento un pò come il tragico protagonista del romanzo....non così great però....direi un infimo gatsby...


mmmm....anche no. Non porta a niente.
Io qlo che ho fatto (anche se sono indubbiamente un fake a detta di qualcuno)...non l'ho fatto perchè volevo tornare da lei o riavere lei.
Era solo ed esclusivamente per il semplice gusto di fare del male a qualcuno. A lei e a lui. (poi c'è qualcuno che ha riso di questa cosa o qualcun altro che ha aperto una discussione ricordando quello che era personalmente successo)

Cmq..questo non è sicuramente il tuo caso.

...sai, di là hanno scritto..."Esistono persone che come me...persone che come me si inventano, ecc..ecc.ecc.." e un sacco di altre soluzioni da vita vissuta, teorie sulla professione dell'amante, addirittura siamo arrivati alla politica (che se solo sapessero quanti guai passati per la "politica"..meglio non parlare va...).
Purtroppo, e lo dico seriamente e non sicuramente fiero,...esistono persone invece che come me, solo in pochissimi casi, se ne fottono allegramente se poi creano scompensi che possono durare anni o rovinare definitivamente una coppia.
Considerando la vita scopereccia dei due che hai descritto...penso che non facciano un plissé. (ma IO non sono uno psicologo, non per nulla io non ho sentenziato ma chiedevo semplicemente lumi...poi mi han rigirato la frittata..........).

Fattene una ragione e alza i tacchi. Ci risparmi in salute.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Giugno 2013)

Cattivello ha detto:


> mmmm....anche no. Non porta a niente.
> Io qlo che ho fatto (anche se sono indubbiamente un fake a detta di qualcuno)...non l'ho fatto perchè volevo tornare da lei o riavere lei.
> Era solo ed esclusivamente per il semplice gusto di fare del male a qualcuno. A lei e a lui. (poi c'è qualcuno che ha riso di questa cosa o qualcun altro che ha aperto una discussione ricordando quello che era personalmente successo)
> 
> ...


sei uno spettacolo. 
Sai chi mi ricordi? Moreno e Rockfeller.:smile:


----------



## Cattivello (3 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei uno spettacolo.
> Sai chi mi ricordi? Moreno e Rockfeller.:smile:


scusa ...ma non frequento, non ho la più pallida idea di chi siano


----------



## tesla (3 Giugno 2013)

[video=youtube_share;NwFFdMCBzZU]http://youtu.be/NwFFdMCBzZU[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei uno spettacolo.
> Sai chi mi ricordi? Moreno e Rockfeller.:smile:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sbri !!!!! Sei uno spasso


----------



## lunaiena (3 Giugno 2013)

Cattivello ha detto:


> mmmm....anche no. Non porta a niente.
> Io qlo che ho fatto (anche se sono indubbiamente un fake a detta di qualcuno)...non l'ho fatto perchè volevo tornare da lei o riavere lei.
> Era solo ed esclusivamente per il semplice gusto di fare del male a qualcuno. A lei e a lui. (poi c'è qualcuno che ha riso di questa cosa o qualcun altro che ha aperto una discussione ricordando quello che era personalmente successo)
> 
> ...


a me ha fatto ridere perchè ,se ricordo bene , le cose non sono andate esattamente come volevi tu ...


----------



## Cattivello (3 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me ha fatto ridere perchè ,se ricordo bene , le cose non sono andate esattamente come volevi tu ...


anche a me ha fatto ridere perchè pensavo che non fosse andata come volevo io.
ero stupito dal silenzio.
l'ho scritto come è andata alla fine. E concordo con chi diceva che comunque sarebbe stata una liberazione.

Il fine però era nettamente diverso da quello di bighellone.


----------



## Cattivello (3 Giugno 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;NwFFdMCBzZU]http://youtu.be/NwFFdMCBzZU[/video]


:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gli anni non si puttano mai, peraltro, al massimo si impiegano in modo poco avveduto, perchè, comunque, il loro sporco lavoro di abbreviarci il viaggio verso la fossa lo fanno lo stesso...


----------



## bighellone (4 Giugno 2013)

*qualche elemento in più*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061View attachment 7061


Da una settimana non la sento più; una sua amica mi ha detto che lei si sentiva di non farcela più....tuttavia non si sa spiegare come mai la scoperta delle sue di lui amanti vere/virtuali le abba fatto prendere la decisione di finire con me ed in qualche modo riprendersi il suo uomo.

comunque....a gennaio 2011 avevo iniziato un'altra discussione dal titolo, nel caso vogliate avere lementi in piu.
[h=3]Sono da cinque anni l'amante di una donna sposata ho scoperto che " mi tradisce"[/h]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (4 Giugno 2013)

bighellone ha detto:


> Da una settimana non la sento più; una sua amica mi ha detto che lei si sentiva di non farcela più....tuttavia non si sa spiegare come mai la scoperta delle sue di lui amanti vere/virtuali le abba fatto prendere la decisione di finire con me ed in qualche modo riprendersi il suo uomo.
> 
> comunque....a gennaio 2011 avevo iniziato un'altra discussione dal titolo, nel caso vogliate avere lementi in piu.
> *Sono da cinque anni l'amante di una donna sposata ho scoperto che " mi tradisce"*


non quotare me. davvero potrei darti poco conforto. 

Sei stato l'amante.. ora ti ha mollato, come la maggior parte dei traditori, per tornare dal marito. Ora non deve pià scappare da lui per non pagare i suoi errori. E' parità. Tradito lui e tradita lei. Ora è serena. Sono sullo stesso piano.
Si è trastullata con te fino a che ha voluto dandoti quello che ha dato. 
Fattene una ragione e vivi la tua vita. Non la sua. La tua.

Personalmente i vittimismi mi fanno un po' schifo..... e poi tu puoi essere tutto tranne che vittima. Eri l'amante non il marito. Sveglia!!


----------



## bighellone (6 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao,
> che dirti.
> Non lo so. 5 anni da amanti come li avete passati voi sono stati sicuramente una cosa non da amanti, ma da quasi coppia.
> Se non c'è del sentimento forte da entrambe le parti, nessuno sano di mente si sarebbe visto tanto come voi e non avrebbe continuato così tanto.
> ...


oggi o domani dovremmo vederci..lei mi ha chiamato.
Domenica io parto per lavoro e lei con famiglia per vacanza breve (2 settimane).
Questa storia è entrata nella fase (per me, almeno) del forte dispiacere ...ma mi intristisce il doppio inziare a pensare e rivedere il passato...e che mi vengano sentimenti ostili (parolacce, minacce, arrabbiature)...etc.
Questo incontro forse può permettermi di uscirne con dolore...ma con poca rabbia....
la conosco la rabbia...e poi l'odio...sono una grande fonte di energia...ma a discapito degli altri....e poi non vorrei che la rabbia non elaborata se ne vada poi a influenzare una eventuale conoscenza/relazione futura che io chissà mai possa avere con un'altra persona.
Non ho mai pensato/sentito così alla fine di una storia; penso sopratutto per il motivo che sempre sono stato io diciamo il "cacciato".....con le tre donne importanti della mia vita (28anni in totale della mia vita) ho una impressionanate serie di risultati: mai tradita la partner, sempre ricevuto il ben(mal)servito...del tipo...basta...non vediamoci più.
Non so neanche se al rivederla sarò capace di fare bene...vorrei che ci salutassimo bene...poi lei rientrerà nella sua famiglia (come potranbno tenatare di essere felici...non so) e chissà loro ricominceranno a fare le loro "deviazioni"; io starò a menarmela un pò di settimane /mesi e poi chissà incontrarò qualcuna con il tempo che avrà lenito la ferita aperta...e rimarrà solo il prurito della cicatrizzazione.


----------

